# Infamous 2.



## Tempproxy (Mar 2, 2010)

What would you guys like to see in a sequel to this game? I thought Infamous was amazing and truly one of the great gems on the ps3. It's a travesty that people were even comparing it to prototype.

I searched if there was a thread on this but nothing came up.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

It was alright, nothing that really made it stand out for me.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 2, 2010)

Im pretty sure a sequels going to be done.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2010)

More god like power like Kessler


----------



## Akamatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

They already mentioned doing a sequel long ago since first was a hit i think it'll prob take place in time where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his future self came from


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2010)

It's quite obvious what will happen, at least from my perspective.

inFAMOUS spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kessler was Cole from the future. He went back to prepare Cole for a "beast" I seem to remember. And there you have it


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the last game left it wide open for a sequel so I have no doubt its already being made.

The first game was great, i'd definately get the second.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2010)

*Infamous 2 confirmed*





But I'm waiting for Prototype 2.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 4, 2010)

Well the ending of the game pretty much confirm it. Hopefully he will be stronger and more overpowered in this one


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2010)

that doesn't look like cole


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 4, 2010)

lol @ Cole's new look


----------



## Akira (Jun 4, 2010)

The new Cole looks exactly like Sam Worthington lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2010)

^ Movie hint


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 4, 2010)

Well he was really ugly before.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2010)

Cole has the "_/\____/\_" hairline now.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not like Cole's new look 

Hopefully we see The Beast :33


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2010)

He  kinda looks like Nathan Drake.

I wonder how badass the infamous one looks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait, infamous 1 was great!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 5, 2010)

can't wait, i loved infamous.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 5, 2010)

not digging Cole's new look, hopefully it's just concept art.

Can't wait to see what these 'new' powers are.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

I preferred his more urban look in Infamous 2. 

I guess the blue Lightning means he didn't absorb the Ray Spheres power towards the end of the first game?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2010)

That doesn't look like Cole at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2010)

Booooo at cole's new look..

i also want to begin the game with evil like how i ended it


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

C'mon, E3...they may just show the concept art, though...





Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ Movie hint



Oh, GOD...if Sam Worthington plays Cole, I'll puke...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2010)

Bump since the game is now confirmed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2010)

Hooray, now to play the first game.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder what new lighting powers they could add.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> I wonder what new lighting powers they could add.



Lol I dont believe people still say this after we saw what 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kessler


 could do.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 5, 2010)

I want more than  5 new powers.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> I want more than  5 new powers.



Well the possibilities with electricity are endless and stretch far beyond what 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kessler


 was capable of


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well the possibilities with electricity are endless and stretch far beyond what
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'd like him to be in part 2.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 7, 2010)

Scans- Start from bottom to top.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

COLE IS FUCKING SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2010)

So in 2nd game, Cole may get Kessler's power? 

That'd be awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

lol he looks much better, I hated the way he looked in the first one. And is that a tornado i see?


----------



## Fatality (Jun 7, 2010)

Badass .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2010)

Gimme back my fucking Cole


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2010)

So after the depressing events of the first game Cole turned into a cheerier, younger, _different_ person?

What the hell?



Still getting it though, everything else looks so good


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

A sexier person


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you should be quiet woman and make me some food.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> A sexier person



You have played the first game right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

Of course I have, I hated the way he looked. He looked like a sad middle aged man. Now look at him....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

Cole looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Cole looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> Of course Bateman would like it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2010)

What happened to that useless prick zeke?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I hope Zeke died in a car fire.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> COLE IS FUCKING SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2010)

the good news is the environment seems bigger and more in depth.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2010)

They are changing too much  this might suck after all


----------



## Fei (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like their budget for the game went up so they're probably going to try to improve the graphics, expand the story with more cutscenes, etc.  The graphics in the first game really weren't at the level that some more recent games like Assassin's Creed 2 and GTA IV are.  Say what you want about Cole's new look but it looks more detailed than his previous one which was ultimately really generic.

I've also read that they're going to try to get away from the comic book style storytelling of game one and try to do more of a "realistic" type of story probably in the vein of GTA with a lot of mission markers and cutscenes at each mission all on a large world map.  

All in all it looks like it could be solid.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Scans- Start from bottom to top.



They turned Cole into a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), this new design sucks for Cole. Also it looks like the beast story is taking centre stage in this one.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok Zeke is back (why oh why Cole never fried his ass I will never know), seems this is going to be on a much much larger scale than the original. They have added new online features as well as making the good and evil scenarios much more complicated (there might actually be a neutral option now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2010)

Doesn't look THAT bad, he looks kinda iffy though. Still should be as amazing as the first, hopefully improve.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 8, 2010)

They turned Cole into a pretty boy....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2010)

Zero x said:


> They turned Cole into a pretty boy....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPgw2phh5BY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2010)

His personality changed too, im disappoit


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if they will even attempt to explain the design change in story.

Does anyone know why they altered Cole, as well as his voice actor?


----------



## Penance (Jun 8, 2010)

The 'Meet Cole...Again' portion pretty much sums it up...They didn't want want a 'grumpy character', and wanted and extreme sports hero that players could grow attached to.  I don't buy it......

Oh, well; It'll still be an awesome game, and better than the first...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 8, 2010)

I liked, the old gritty Cole...

The new one looks like he should be in a boy band


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2010)

I can grown attach to this Cole, when I played the first one I couldn't ignore the fact of how horrid he looked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 8, 2010)

And this is why females should stay where the food is cooked, not venture to a game controller.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, that's pretty harsh Jon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2010)

OHHH he's going to get a new voice actor too? 


YESSSSSSSS!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9kLiNp2bb4[/YOUTUBE]


Also, apparently he might be able to use ice(?) I read about that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder: Was Cole's voice actor changed because his original voice actor confirmed development on a sequel long before planned?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I can grown attach to this Cole, when I played the first one I couldn't ignore the fact of how horrid he looked.



The first Cole was cool because he shows that you can be ugly and still be a hero


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> I wonder if they will even attempt to explain the design change in story.
> 
> Does anyone know why they altered Cole, as well as his voice actor?



The weird thing is that Trish is dead and yet his supposed to be more happy and up beat than he was before. It would have been better if Trish survived then they could say the reason for his upbeat personality was because of them getting back together and thanks to her influence.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I can grown attach to this Cole, when I played the first one I couldn't ignore the fact of how horrid he looked.



Lol Come on dude the old Cole along with his voice looked like a guy you did not want to cross, cant say the same for this new imposter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2010)

> Lol Come on dude the old Cole along with his voice looked like a guy you did not want to cross, cant say the same for this new imposter.


You didn't want to cross him because he looked like a homeless person, I never want to cross a homeless person. They beg money all the time...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 8, 2010)

The game is saved. Zeke is here!!


----------



## Freija (Jun 15, 2010)

*InFAMOUS 2*

Wow, no one else got all giddy over this?

Thought I'd see a thread by now, I suppose it's cause Kotaku or Gametrailers didn't post a vid/write about it.

Well they showed the demo right before Twisted Metal if anyone didn't know about IF2 already.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm fairly excited.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I did. Fuck you.


----------



## Freija (Jun 15, 2010)

And now I shall sleep... Actually I'm going to continue reading Queen of the Damned, then fall asleep at like 5 am and wake up at 9 to go to the gym... like today.


Anyway, ICE POWERS BABY!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Wanna see a vid.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I mean 

Cole's voice actor changed!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

^Nearly everything about Cole is changed.

Anyway, definitely interested in this. Having a younger-looking Cole despite this being a sequel is pretty dumb, but whatever. I hope there's more to his powers than just ice, though, and that there are new forms of his electrical abilities.


----------



## Ito (Jun 15, 2010)

The first one wasn't good enough to warrant a playthrough of the second game.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 15, 2010)

Who was that guy with the hair. That wasn't coal, coal is bald. What the hell im confused.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28KirrHgaeM[/YOUTUBE]

Poor quality. A real vid should be coming soon. 

Anyway, I'm excited. Can't wait to find out who that young guy with the dark buzz cut is.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Cole's look makes him look more generic. But I don't really care about character design. Most western games have given up the ghost on character design. I care about his powers and that ion tornado looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I think Cole's look makes him look more generic. But I don't really care about character design. Most western games have given up the ghost on character design. I care about his powers and that ion tornado looks pretty sweet.



True enough. 

Though I think he looked pretty generic in the first game too.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> True enough.
> 
> Though I think he looked pretty generic in the first game too.



Really? How many bike messengers do you see in video games? I liked his outfit and little backpack. It should have been used to store stuff though.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed that vortex move the first time I saw the trailer. Looks neat. 



Lord Yu said:


> I think Cole's look makes him look more generic. But I don't really care about character design. Most western games have given up the ghost on character design. I care about his powers and that ion tornado looks pretty sweet.



It's sad how we're often left with either Western games with bland character designs or Japanese games with overstylized character designs. Or hulking roidmonkeys and limp-wristed fairies.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Really? How many bike messengers do you see in video games? I liked his outfit and little backpack. It should have been used to store stuff though.



Meh, maybe generic isn't the right word... "pandering" is more like it. Between the jacket and the facial hair and the hairstyle he seems like he was designed with a demographic in mind (young urban males) and that always sort of irked me.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28KirrHgaeM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Poor quality. A real vid should be coming soon.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited. Can't wait to find out who that young guy with the dark buzz cut is.



HORRIBLE VOICE ACTOR IS HORRIBLE?


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

Liked the first one. I will want to get this when it comes out, probably not the first day but if it merits purchasing for being better than the original. Honestly, I was surprised about the redesign of the character. It doesn't sit well with me because I liked how Cole looked before. Ah well, the developer wanted him to be more likeable.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2010)

Cole looks so bland.

Looked better in the first game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if there will be any hybrid attacks


EDIT: I know, dumb question


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 15, 2010)

Prototype > Infamous


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> Prototype > Infamous



Burn heretic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2010)

He be trolling. 

I LIKED PROTOTYPE BETTER WHEN IT WAS CALLED HULK ULTIMATE DESTRUCTION!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2010)

but hulk ultimate destruction had better graphics


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

even though they changed cole for the worst, i'm still really looking forward to this game, it looks shick.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Trailer looked fucking sweet 

I'm actually liking the new look a lot, looks a lot more varied and better than the first. I loved the first game too and I'm not a huge open world fan but damn it was just so much fun gliding and running across rooftops blasting people with some awesome moves. And this time we get ice moves!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 16, 2010)

the new look is a little odd but it won't effect me playing the game. definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 16, 2010)

................................


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks so handsome pek


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

What happened to old Cole? New Cole looks and sounds like shit.

Also deliberate attempt to make him look more like Nathan Drake.......What????????


----------



## Thefirst. (Jun 20, 2010)

Was just about to make a thread, lol good thing I checked. Cant wait for this game ohhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy goshhhh the beast is in it.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 20, 2010)

I was hoping that black smoke at the end was like the Locke Monster


----------



## Wicked (Jun 20, 2010)

Cole must of used miracle grow 

They fucked up his character...


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

Tears said:


> Cole must of used miracle grow
> 
> They fucked up his character...



You don't like Cole with Spiderman's personality?


----------



## Wicked (Jun 21, 2010)

Penance said:


> You don't like Cole with Spiderman's personality?



Not really digging the new look to be honest. He sounds weird and had plastic surgery . I miss the bald space marine look.. he was more badass .


----------



## Maxi (Jun 29, 2010)

i enjoyed the first inFamous allot and i can't wait for this one.
The ice powers look like a nice concept (IMO, we gonna get firepowers in inFamous 3 ) and is it me or does Cole look younger in this game than he did in the previous one?


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

My hopes for the game is dead. They removed all the things which made the 1st one great. No more comic book style cutscenes  wtf


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> My hopes for the game is dead. They removed all the things which made the 1st one great. No more comic book style cutscenes  wtf



What the hell are you talking about? They kept the comic-book scenes for Infamous 2, they're just improving the in-game cutscenes and character animations/models for the needed real-time stuff (which Infamous 1 sucked at).


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 29, 2010)

Be positive folks. This game got won awards from many websites including 1UP as the best PS3/Multiplaform game. It was playable at E3 but only behind the scenes for journalist. 

BTW gameplay will be shown at G4TV/Gametrailers this Friday.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 30, 2010)

Definatly going to buy it, if for nothing else but to find out what happens next. But Cole's new look and personality will irk me to no end. I hope there'll be a damn good explanation in the game for the sudden change.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 30, 2010)

The only time I thought Cole even remotely cool was in the Infamous 1 concept art, but in-game Cole looked stupid. If anything I find Infamous 2 Cole to look miles better.


----------



## random somebody (Jul 2, 2010)

Better make my first post count.

Found this gameplay video:


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 2, 2010)

Youtube version: 





Looks great.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't want to wait until next year to play this ;___;


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2010)

His seems way more powerful, Epic.


----------



## Penance (Jul 2, 2010)

Akira said:


> The new Cole looks exactly like Sam Worthington lol.



Sounds like him, too...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems like he can take more damage too


----------



## Inugami (Jul 2, 2010)

Great now it looks close combat wouldn't suck.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy shit...calling it now. Infamous 2 = Uncharted 2!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2010)

Just saw the new gameplay trailer, and holy shit...


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Holy shit...calling it now. Infamous 2 = Uncharted 2!


Yeah, that helicopter scene at the end felt a lot like Uncharted.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 3, 2010)

Well its INfamous 2 not Uncharted


----------



## Alien (Jul 3, 2010)

Is the first Infamous any good ? I got it when i bought my PS3 but i still haven't played it.

And i bought my PS3 in october


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Is the first Infamous any good ? I got it when i bought my PS3 but i still haven't played it.
> 
> And i bought my PS3 in october



This isn't the first time I read something like this , people that ask if games  are good even if they already have it and for some reason they don't play it  , I just find it weird.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2010)

Meant in quality. Uncharted 2/ME2 are only games I'd consider are 10/10 for me.


----------



## Alien (Jul 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> This isn't the first time I read something like this , people that ask if games  are good even if they already have it and for some reason they don't play it  , I just find it weird.



Yeah it doesn't make a lot of sense 

I'll try it later


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Still saddens me that they changed Cole like that.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't even play the first game, it's so fucking hard


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

What  

The game only becomes rather tough when you are visiting a new sub station and the vicinity doesn't have electricity.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2010)

I know I'm late but I just saw the "new" trailer. 

BEAST.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> What
> 
> The game only becomes rather tough when you are visiting a new sub station and the vicinity doesn't have electricity.



It's the fucking controls lol

I reached the part where I'm followingg  this electrical ghost of a dead guy? and I saved the whole town by bringing back the electricity but when it comes to random playing, i always die 

So I quit like 3 months ago lol

I'm excellent at Call of Duty but I suck at this game lol


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> It's the fucking controls lol
> 
> I reached the part where I'm followingg  this electrical ghost of a dead guy? and I saved the whole town by bringing back the electricity but when it comes to random playing, i always die
> 
> ...



Lol This game is piss easy once you get to grips with the controls, reapers at first are all over your ass but after a few upgrades you should be able to stomp an army of reapers easily. Take on side missions a lot and upgrade your powers, you will be kicking ass in no time. This is one of the best ps3 titles out there imo.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 6, 2010)

If they kept Coles hair and (especially) beard I wouldn't care. Hell, the I might even let the voice go by. 

What the fuck were they thinking .


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 7, 2010)

The sniper were crazy in Infamous, they never missed not even once... because every enemy was a sniper. And then you couldn't even surprise them, once you were in a certain range (a long range) they pretty much had you until you run away or die.

Come to think of it Uncharted 1 had a similar problem...


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2010)

*Infamous 2: Comic-Con Update.*


> A panel for Infamous just let out at San Diego Comic-Con, but the real news came before the show even started. Sucker Punch is changing Cole's look in Infamous 2 so that the protagonist looks more like he did in the original game.
> 
> A few weeks ago, the developer released the first screens and videos for Infamous 2, and all of that featured a drastically different Cole. This version of the hero had more hair, tattoos and a bunch of other stuff that made him look far different from the bike messenger we knew in the original game.
> 
> While the game is still in development and will continue to change, I was handed a manila envelope this afternoon that contained two images of Cole's new-new look. Due to the stage in development, I can't tell you exactly what he looks like, but I can tell you he looks more like the person we played as in the original Infamous and less like the man who was in all of those E3 screens and videos.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 23, 2010)

God I hope they bring back the voice actor from the first. I know some people had a problem with it but it just felt right and changing VA's that sound so drastically different doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

Shame they keep changing the design.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> Shame they keep changing the design.



I'm glad there at least changing it something closer to the first game, I liked Cole's Bike messenger outfit.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 23, 2010)

Aurora said:


> *Infamous 2: Comic-Con Update.*



:WOW Although I'll admit I was getting used to the New Cole a bit. Old Cole's still miles better though. I hope his getup is still like a jumpsuit, similar to the one in the first game. VA's probably gonna be still horrible though. He sounds like a 15 year old..

It says in the scans that Zeke makes weapons for Cole. I hope this means we can make whatever we want. The one he uses in the gameplays look ugly. I hope the Gigawatt Blades return too. That shit was so badass. They better upgrade it though. I hate how it's a one time use. I'm fully drained after using it 6 or 7 times.



Gutsu said:


> Looks great.



Shock Grenade on roids. :WOW


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2010)

Lulz...fine...


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

That's cool that they changed back to the original Cole-esque appearance, but should they really be basing their decisions by public opinion?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> That's cool that they changed back to the original Cole-esque appearance, but should they really be basing their decisions by public opinion?



Public opinion, no.  Experienced gamers opinion, yes absolutely.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if Cole trailer design gonna end being a Gamestop dlc .


----------



## Bloo (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the second one is going to be disappointing. To begin with Cole is getting a completely different look. He doesn't look the same anymore, he now has dark brown curly hair, wears a t-shirt, and now has a new voice. So to me it won't even feel like you're playing Cole which makes it seem like a new game. Which is something I will absolutely hate.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2010)

^Dude... they are going to change it again to make him look like the first one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

The first Cole was stale as hell anyway.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The first Cole was stale as hell anyway.



Get outta here with that blasphemy! The first Cole kicked ass, he had the right amount of sarcasm and snark for the situation


----------



## Ninjah (Jul 24, 2010)

Old Cole is back.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> The first Cole was stale as hell anyway.



Bald grizzled Bike messenger > you.


----------



## random somebody (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey guys, check out the new redesign Cole


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

Why hello there Mr Generic


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2010)

random somebody said:


> Hey guys, check out the new redesign Cole
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Now he looks like Randy Orton.


----------



## random somebody (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought he looked like Jim Carey on the fourth one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Why hello there Mr Generic



At least he doesn't look like a Nathan Drake Clone

IMO they found a nice middle ground keeping the buzz cut and angry face with yellow shirt but kept his pants and tattoos from the first redesign.


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> At least he doesn't look like a Nathan Drake Clone



Now he looks like a Nathan Hale/Commander Shepard/Bald Space Marine #23 clone


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Why hello there Mr Generic



...Hey, look!  Cole's back!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Now he looks like a Nathan Hale/Commander Shepard/Bald Space Marine #23 clone



I'm sorry, who?


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I'm sorry, who?


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2010)

^I guess he's saying 'random military grunt' look...


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Kratos and L4D guy look nothing like the others.  

Also one of them is black and Team Fortress Heavy is cartoonish. 

And Commander Shep > all of them.(maybe except Starkiller)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 17, 2010)

random somebody said:


> Hey guys, check out the new redesign Cole
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Even looks more like
now.

Still better than the old 'New Cole' though.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll take this Cole over the 'pretty boy' Cole anyday...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 18, 2010)

YES!!! he doesn't look like a backstreet boy anymore 

I love gritty Cole


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Gritty Cole is the best Cole.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2010)

You do realize there's a simple explanation about that. Most of those characters have military backgrounds so really it's not that hard to understand why they have Buzz cuts, and a lot of former military keep them because in a fight you don't want someone to grab your hair.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Ugly Cole is back! Hope you're all happy


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ugly Cole is back! Hope you're all happy



Buzz cut gravel voice Cole>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nathan Drake Cole


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Buzz cut gravel voice



He looks like a crack addict


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He looks like a crack addict



No he looks like he's been through hell which he has remember the ending?


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2010)

He doesn't have the gravel voice anymore so it doesn't suite this new hybrid look.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

He always looked like a crack addict. How can someone possibly hire someone who looks like that as a Delivery man


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2010)

How can they not? He isn't gonna be anything better then that


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He always looked like a crack addict. How can someone possibly hire someone who looks like that as a Delivery man



Because you bought something on Amazon and they want Cole to delivery your package personally. Which includes tons of electricity and your death.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 19, 2010)

i freaking loved the new trailer. and i'm really glad they went back to the old look


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, the latest Cole looks fucking stupid. Whether you liked the original new design or not, you have to realize the only reason they're changing it back was because of fan reaction, and not any true creative impetus. 

When gaming companies get too financially concerned, we get shit like Activision.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 19, 2010)

Gameplay demonstration.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Gameplay demonstration.





being "good" will be hard


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Man, the latest Cole looks fucking stupid. Whether you liked the original new design or not, you have to realize the only reason they're changing it back was because of fan reaction, and not any true creative impetus.
> 
> When gaming companies get too financially concerned, we get shit like Activision.



The first redesign didn't even make sense in the first place. Why does Cole who looks similar to Nathan Hale from Resistance suddenly look like Nathan Drake from Uncharted? That was a dumb retcon to begin with and the fans were right to hate it.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2010)

New footatge with old cole.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad they changed Cole back to how he looked in the first game, but now that voice totally doesn't suit him, it's much too high.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2010)

What the hell? Now Cole sounds like his balls were chopped off and he aged 10 years backwards.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL a lot of people aren't liking the new old Cole too  , wonder if they are going to change him again!

Btw I'm the only one that feel weird watching the trailer with NOC ?, for some reason it was more epic with the first more awful design (imo).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 20, 2010)

it's like they can't decide what he should look and sound like


----------



## Corran (Aug 20, 2010)

They already decided what he should sound like hence the new actor. And from what I assumed they designed the new Cole around his new voice and people hated the design and now we have a design that doesn't quite fit the voice.
I miss the tattoos to be honest. I thought they look cool and when you go evil route they would look even better.
Kinda hope they do change him again to fit the voice more. And no there is no way they will re-voice him at this point


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 20, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Gameplay demonstration.




holy shit did you see him throw that car!


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome....now change his voice back to normal and we're good to go! 
dunno why they made it complicated for themselves in the first place...


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked the look that the New Cole had so I'm a bit disappointed they went back to the old Cole design.

I just wished that instead of changing back his face that they found an in-between look, something like bringing his old face back but growing out his hair and giving him a beard.

Something like new Cole's hair and Big Boss' beard:


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked his old design better =[


----------



## Maxi (Aug 23, 2010)

Everyone seems to be complaining about the new look and voice of Cole. 
It all the more reminds me when the new remodeled Prince was shown when PoP Warrior Within was announced.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 23, 2010)

Maxi said:


> Everyone seems to be complaining about the new look and voice of Cole.
> It all the more reminds me when the new remodeled Prince was shown when PoP Warrior Within was announced.



No, the Prince had an established look in the first 3 games. TFS fucked that look up when the prince's face was made into something relatively ugly. And any competent person knew the prince from the 2008 reboot was different character so very few people complained about that.

Cole's look, on the other hand, was pretty bland in the 1st game because it's technical flaws. If anything the character could've used an improvement for the sequel, so when they showed the new Cole I liked it. Sure it was radically different, but he looked better this time around.

The only real problem I have with Sucker Punch changing him back is that they didn't change Cole's face in a decent way, instead of finding middle point between new Cole and old Cole they completely changed him back to the way he looked Infamous 1. I wish they stuck with a bit of the creative changes they had for him without going back to square one.

I'm not really pissed at them for they did though, I'm just disappointed that they caved-in completely to fan outrage instead of at least finding a look that's comprised of what fans wanted and they wanted.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> No, the Prince had an established look in the first 3 games. TFS fucked that look up when the prince's face was made into something relatively ugly. And any competent person knew the prince from the 2008 reboot was different character so very few people complained about that.
> 
> Cole's look, on the other hand, was pretty bland in the 1st game because it's technical flaws. If anything the character could've used an improvement for the sequel, so when they showed the new Cole I liked it. Sure it was radically different, but he looked better this time around.


His face might have been Bland to you but to the fans of the game his face represented how you weren't sure if Cole was going to help you or fry your ass.



> The only real problem I have with Sucker Punch changing him back is that they didn't change Cole's face in a decent way, instead of finding middle point between new Cole and old Cole they completely changed him back to the way he looked Infamous 1. I wish they stuck with a bit of the creative changes they had for him without going back to square one. And it fits even more now because Cole is still kinda dealing with Trish's death plus him just getting his ass handed to him by the Beast.
> 
> I'm not really pissed at them for they did though, I'm just disappointed that they caved-in completely to fan outrage instead of at least finding a look that's comprised of what fans wanted and they wanted.



Look closely at his Game model though they didn't cave in completely they just changed his face and shirt but kept the original redesigns Tattoos and Pants so yeah its a good compromise.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 23, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> His face might have been Bland to you but to the fans of the game his face represented how you weren't sure if Cole was going to help you or fry your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Look closely at his Game model though they didn't cave in completely they just changed his face and shirt but kept the original redesigns Tattoos and Pants so yeah its a good compromise.


As far as his bland face goes, I still say that's no excuse, the guy looked like ass. His face was that way because SP didn't have the proper tech to make decent character models. His face had nothing to do the morality mechanics in the game, they could've had a bigger difference in looks for his Good or Evil sides, and people only preferred his looks once they accepted and clinged to what he looked like after finishing the game (kinda like people got fool into think GTA4 was a good game).

But the compromise (or lack thereof) that I'm talking about has to do with his face, they could've kept some hair on his head (hell even some facial hair). Wearing a t-shirt made sense seeing as he was in a more humid environment, and the tattoos/pants didn't mean anything to me. All controversy had to do with with changing Cole's face, that's the aspect where people complained about and where SP caved-in.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> As far as his bland face goes, I still say that's no excuse, the guy looked like ass. His face was that way because SP didn't have the proper tech to make decent character models. *His face had nothing to do the morality mechanics in the game, they could've had a bigger difference in looks for his Good or Evil sides,* and people only preferred his looks once they accepted and clinged to what he looked like after finishing the game (kinda like people got fool into think GTA4 was a good game).
> 
> But the compromise (or lack thereof) that I'm talking about has to do with his face, they could've kept some hair on his head (hell even some facial hair). Wearing a t-shirt made sense seeing as he was in a more humid environment, and the tattoos/pants didn't mean anything to me. All controversy had to do with with changing Cole's face, that's the aspect where people complained about and where SP caved-in.



:rofl to the bolded the difrence was staggering if you paid attention.

Your not talking about his face your talking about his HAIR! It makes sense that he would have short hair too because he's always in combat and it's almost a standard rule that if your going to be in combat its smart to have short hair so the enemy has nothing to grab on to.

He's still wereing a T-shirt, they changed it from pure black1 (which is even dumber to were in the south(dark colors absorbs heat more heat light colors)) to yellow and black2 (which makes a bit more sence and kinda fits Cole's previous color scheme) but we weren't complaining about that, we were complaining about the Nathen Drake clone that was messing in our Cole. It's obvious Suckerpunch didn't like it ether which is why they were able to change it so fast.

1:
2:


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> As far as his bland face goes, I still say that's no excuse, the guy looked like ass. His face was that way because SP didn't have the proper tech to make decent character models. His face had nothing to do the morality mechanics in the game, they could've had a bigger difference in looks for his Good or Evil sides, and people only preferred his looks once they accepted and clinged to what he looked like after finishing the game (kinda like people got fool into think GTA4 was a good game).
> 
> But the compromise (or lack thereof) that I'm talking about has to do with his face, they could've kept some hair on his head (hell even some facial hair). Wearing a t-shirt made sense seeing as he was in a more humid environment, and the tattoos/pants didn't mean anything to me. All controversy had to do with with changing Cole's face, that's the aspect where people complained about and where SP caved-in.



That's your opinion and your opinion is shit.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 24, 2010)

^ this


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 24, 2010)

The World said:


> That's your opinion and your opinion is shit.





Maxi said:


> ^ this



Intelligent people come-up with at least some decent responses, assholes just spew out the dumbest shit that immediately comes to mind.

I get it, you love Cole's look, but that's where you should've stopped. Instead you start acting like pure dicks.

Edit: The reason Cole had no hair in the 1st game was because SP didn't have the tech for it. They stated it a few times, you can look for (or google) some of the video/written interviews they've done for E3 and Comic-Con.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 8, 2011)

*The Official inFamous 2 Thread [Sony PS3].*

Well, I went back a few pages and didn't see this thread so decided to make it in order for people to post and find any new info/updates on this title.

If there is already a thread on this, I apologize and ask of the Mods to merge.


​


> ​
> 
> *Basic Info:*​
> 
> ...






> *Playstation Move:*​
> 
> According to a recent tweet by Sony displaying a link about "_Everything You Need to Know About PlayStation Move_" displays information about the Move, and Move-supported titles. Towards the bottom, it pictures inFAMOUS 2 as a PlayStation Move Featured title. Check out the image below of the screenshot:
> 
> ...






> *Blast Shards:*
> 
> 
> Blast shards are energy-charged pieces of Earth scattered from the explosion of the Ray Sphere. When collected, they add up to give Cole extra Battery Cores on his energy meter.
> ...






> *Cole's Design:*
> 
> 
> When Sucker Punch announced inFamous 2, they showed off a vastly different Cole than the one we'd come to know from the first installment. It was a startling shift, seeing the man get prettied up and smoothed over.
> ...






> *Comic Book Spin-Off:*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...






> *Sucker Punch: Half a PS3 is better than a whole 360:*
> 
> 
> inFAMOUS 2 developer Sucker Punch has claimed that its game cannot be done on the Xbox 360. In fact, this isn't the first time Sucker Punch has said that. However, the studio has gone one step further this time, and stated that the 360 can't even match 50% of what the PS3 is capable of.
> ...






> *Gameplay:*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fGnb2zpyGk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

You only bump when there is new info  

I rushed here thinking there was more footage


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> You only bump when there is new info
> 
> I rushed here thinking there was more footage



Sorry dude, I only bumped it because there was a duplicate thread was just so people knew this thread existed because its been some time since I bumped it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Im in dire need of new footage


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *'Infamous 2' Karma-System Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vidz show some cool new moves. Had to quote and post it here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this game 

2 levels play completely different depending on how you approach it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2011)

My bro just beat the good side. I'm gonna try and beat the evil side tomorrow. Can't wait for the second one.

The last couple levels were fucking hard. Damn,felt like I was playing Hulk: Ultimate Destruction again. I was basically a pinball.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The vidz show some cool new moves. Had to quote and post it here.


 Quote away man, this should be shared with anyone willing to listen.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The last couple levels were fucking hard. Damn,felt like I was playing Hulk: Ultimate Destruction again. I was basically a pinball.


 I loved Ultimate Destruction, played the PS2 demo and bought it ASAP.

I had a few issues with Infamous 1, still enjoyed it despite it's flaws though. I2 seems like it's gonna have some more creative powers compared the first game, and I'm also glad Sucker Punch is making the super-powered free-running/parkour a lot more fast and fluid too. 

I hated that there was no real forward momentum for moving from building-to-building, transitioning from climbing to gliding.


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2011)

God I LOVED this game about a year ago when I played it. Don't think I ever found all of the power cores (if that's what you called them) but it was still fun. Wish there were still missions to do after the game is over though. I honestly couldn't play the game for too long with just roaming around doing nothing, and the fact that there werent as many bad guys was kind of annyoing too.

I've been waiting for Infamous 2 since forever and am so happy that it'll come out close to my summer break beginning.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow they really upgraded the facial models from the last game.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2011)

The game looks like it is going to pull a Assassin's Creed, the sequel is going to kick the original's ass.

I liked inFAMOUS, but I know I'm going to LOVE inFAMOUS 2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

In case it hasn't been said (since from what I just read, it was officially announced today), official North American release date is *June 7th*.



> Sony has officially revealed the release date for the upcoming PS3 exclusive inFamous 2 along with details on a Hero Limited Edition and pre-order bonuses.
> 
> inFamous 2 will start hitting retailers on June 7, 2011 in a standard and Hero Edition. The Hero Edition will cost $99.99 comes packed with an 8.5” Cole MacGrath statue, a portable sling pack modeled after Cole’s own in-game gear, the inFamous #1 mini comic from DC Comics, the official inFamous 2 Hero Edition Soundtrack and a super voucher code for a collection of in-game content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad this game finally got a release date.

Another game for the long summer. :WOW


----------



## Butcher (Feb 18, 2011)

Good, I can't wait!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 19, 2011)

perfect release date, gives me more than enough time to play dragon age 2 and isnt too close to the ridiculous november of TES V and Uncharted 3. Now i just need batman arkham city to release around august/september and i'll be set!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> God I LOVED this game about a year ago when I played it. Don't think I ever found all of the power cores (if that's what you called them) but it was still fun. Wish there were still missions to do after the game is over though. I honestly couldn't play the game for too long with just roaming around doing nothing, and the fact that there werent as many bad guys was kind of annyoing too.
> 
> I've been waiting for Infamous 2 since forever and am so happy that it'll come out close to my summer break beginning.



I believe you mean blast cores..I found them all..after 5 playthroughs..


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2011)

The World said:


> Wow they really upgraded the facial models from the last game.


I think they finally used mo-cap for character movements now..instead of those static and robot-like movements in the first lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2011)

> * U.S Box Art*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow..European box art >>>>>> U.S box art.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2011)

Err i cant see shit


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2011)

I googled it 

/oldryoma the European one rapes


----------



## Penance (Feb 20, 2011)

The European one is SO much better, lol.  Oh, well...


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2011)

Reminds me of MGS4 boxarts.

US one blew.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 20, 2011)

Meh the European Box art doesn't work for me. It would have been great for the first game but it doesn't fit the second one.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2011)

EU isn't great but US kind of sucks. So EU wins by default


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> EU isn't great but US kind of sucks. So EU wins by default



Ah but the US version gives the observer the sense of power Cole has without getting off message. Plus If you look closely at the US version you can see the pain in his face which fans of the original might be reminded of his loss of Trish and how even though we know he's hugely powerful at the end of the day it he's still everybody's messenger boy...


----------



## Corran (Feb 20, 2011)

EU collector editions have the US normal covers on them  Damn you sony


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2011)

^haha that sucks. Good thing I don't waste money on CE, ever. Bad thing is I live in US so don't matter


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Trololololol

Stupid sony


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 25, 2011)

New Gameplay Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]7G7qPR_6LAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> EU collector editions have the US normal covers on them  Damn you sony



holy shit, wtf? 

i will buy the eu one only cuz of the cover


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> New Gameplay Trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7G7qPR_6LAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Penance (Feb 25, 2011)

...the game is THAT good...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> New Gameplay Trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7G7qPR_6LAg[/YOUTUBE]



I'm still calling it, strong chance it can be GOTY, fuck you skyrim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm still calling it, strong chance it can be GOTY, fuck you skyrim



lol no, thats uncharted 3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2011)

I love Uncharted 2, one of my fave games of all times, it'll be hard to top for Uncharted 3. However Infamous 2 can bring the Infamous name from great to amazing. Watch!


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 25, 2011)

He is a fucking pimp for sure.


----------



## Penance (Feb 25, 2011)

He's all like. "Bitches, don't tell me what to do!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I love Uncharted 2, one of my fave games of all times, it'll be hard to top for Uncharted 3. However Infamous 2 can bring the Infamous name from great to amazing. Watch!



i know Infamous 2 will be amazing, you can summon lightning tornados.. if that doesn't scream epic, i don't know what does.. 

but still doesn't change the fact that Uncharted 3 will own everything this year..


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad they stuck with the gritty Cole.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know Infamous 2 will be amazing, you can summon lightning tornados.. if that doesn't scream epic, i don't know what does..
> 
> but still doesn't change the fact that Uncharted 3 will own everything this year..



Maybe...ME3...M2 = Uncharted 2...


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think Infamous 2 will be GOTY, but I'll be too busy electrocuting/freezing/burning every bastard in the game to care.


----------



## Da Realest (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNfUQXS1epw[/YOUTUBE]

This game is going to be too sick! GOTY


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNfUQXS1epw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This game is going to be too sick! GOTY



Heh.  I has to be-that shit's just too sweet...


----------



## Cyclonic (Feb 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe...ME3...M2 = Uncharted 2...



um nooooooo.   I'm sorry me2 was a good game.....A DAMN good game. But uncharted 2 was far and away the best single player  expirience I have ever had in a game.  the only other game that was close was the original bioshock. Then gow3   trailing distantly  behind.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow this game is shaping up to be amazing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 28, 2011)

^^Indeed. I'm even considering to fork out(which I rarelly do) to get the collector's edition.

Or I might juts get the regular edition and buy the Cole figurine from ebay or something.


----------



## Penance (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG...OHHHHHHHHHH-it's time...



I wasn't going to bandwagon this early, but yeah-GOTY...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2011)

^^OMFG!!

I'm jumping on the 'Infamous2 GOTY' bandwagon. Uncharted has got some serious competition for GOTY.

I thought my body was ready for Infamous2. I might need some more training.


----------



## Soul (Mar 1, 2011)

I am getting this fucking game.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2011)

This game, each time im seeing it  Wow its probably going to be one of my fav games ever.


----------



## Penance (Mar 1, 2011)

@Same here.  I can't fucking wait!


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2011)

I cant wait for the game man  This is has now become one of my HEAVY contenders of GOTY.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 2, 2011)

So I was on the bandwagon for this game before but now I'm definitely getting it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2011)

Told you...GOTY fucking material game


----------



## Cyclonic (Mar 2, 2011)

damn..... create your own missions and share them?    Uncharted 3   actually has serious compettion for GOTY now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 2, 2011)

It's times like this that I'm glad I'm old enough to buy as many games as I want and that I'm old enough enough to appreciate things like this in games unlike when I was younger. Day 1 purchase? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

Day one purchase, pre-order, the works.  I'm ready...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone knows if they said anything about the powers?

if you will have a set of abilities for a 'hero' playthrough and a different set of abilities for an 'infamous' playthrough?..Like in the first game..or did they scrap that?

Anyways I'm gonna pre-order this beauty, just haven't decided if I buy the regular or collector's edition yet.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

I think ice powers are good while fire is evil  But i guess will find out soon enough


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

^Yeah, that's the case-but know one knows about other electrical powers.

I'm sure we'll have different electrical powers to play with, though...


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Infamous 2: Behind The Music (and New Gameplay)*


----------



## Cyclonic (Mar 10, 2011)

awsome video. original infamous


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy shit. This game is looking to be amazing.

Loving the fire and ice powers, looks like I'll actually have a reason to be good besides auto recharge.

This game very well could be GOTY. I feel like the candidates are ME3 (is that this year?) U3, and this.


----------



## Corran (Mar 10, 2011)

I may have cheated an online retailer here out of $80 for the Hero version  They listed the price wrong for a day and I got in and pre-ordered it


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's times like this that I'm glad I'm old enough to buy as many games as I want and that I'm old enough enough to appreciate things like this in games unlike when I was younger. Day 1 purchase? Don't mind if I do.


You're lucky, it sucks to be a Uni student on a low budget  I guess I can go 2 weeks without boozing it up.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 11, 2011)

This game is going to be so fucking epic .

I love this years of games so far(How they are looking anyway).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 12, 2011)

This game looks awesome. Fire and ice powers? Hell yeah I'm in !

You can bet your sweet ass I'm choosing evil .

I really hope they fix the climbing mechanics. That was one of the things that really agitated me in inFamous.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Butcher (Mar 21, 2011)

Question for the first inFAMOUS.

When you activate the Ray Sphere as a Hero, what color lightning do you get?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 21, 2011)

EDIT: I just remembered what was the Ray Sphere. XD 

Anyone got any info about the create your level beta?


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Question for the first inFAMOUS.
> 
> When you activate the Ray Sphere as a Hero, what color lightning do you get?



 Good question


----------



## Knight (Mar 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Question for the first inFAMOUS.
> 
> When you activate the Ray Sphere as a Hero, what color lightning do you get?



I think its Black with red outlines.


----------



## Penance (Mar 21, 2011)

Knight said:


> I think its Black with red outlines.



It's that color regardless, because, purposefully activating the raysphere will turn you completely infamous (whether you were a hero or not)...


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2011)

Im disappoint  I was hoping for some Black and blue


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2011)

New Infamous trailer, looks fucking amazing -


----------



## slickcat (Apr 7, 2011)

nice trailer day one purchase for me


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Infamous 2 'Sacrifice' Preview (with some footage/interview below)*


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 7, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Infamous 2 'Sacrifice' Preview (with some footage/interview below)*



"There are 50 powers for Cole to tinker with"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2011)

50 powers?! My body is ready .


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish this was on the 360.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm going to lay waste on this city. It'll look like hell when I get through with it.


----------



## Penance (Apr 7, 2011)

YyyyyyeeEEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 8, 2011)

> *What can you tell us about Cole's powers?*
> 
> inFamous 2 is about electrical superpowers, and Cole, as this supercharged being, can tap into any electrical point in the city. There are all new powers like Kinetic Pulse ? the ability to pick up objects from a traffic cone to a car, which you can chuck at your enemies. *Cole also develops lightning speed.* Then we have old favourites like calling down a lightning storm which electrifies everything around.


Cole is reaching for his inner Kessler? Oh yeah!!


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Cole is reaching for his inner Kessler? Oh yeah!!



Thats the news Ive been waiting for , Always wanted to dash around like the conduits/kessler in the first game.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2011)

The addition of fire powers caught me off-guard!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2011)

good god I can't wait much longer.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 10, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> good god I can't wait much longer.



unfortunately, you do have to wait.....unless u know somebody, who knows somebody, who is the cousin of a guy working at sucker punch.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 10, 2011)

Shaping up to look quite good, with this, Uncharted 3, The Last Guardian and other top titles this might be year of the PS3 (again).

Fire powers look good, hope they're not all just re-skinned electricity powers.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Mercer still >>> Cole.  Has cole speed aside from grinding improved?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 11, 2011)

Strengthwise Alex > Cole. But Cole's the better character


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 11, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> Shaping up to look quite good, with this, Uncharted 3, The Last Guardian and other top titles this might be year of the PS3 (again).
> 
> *Fire powers look good, hope they're not all just re-skinned electricity powers.*



Well they shouldn't be, the newest trailer shows a Phoenix-type flying technique on the fire side of things, along with an ice pillar giving you a boost in the air. 

There should be at least a few fire powers that can constantly burn any enemy on contact though. Not to mention the elemental powers/abilities should at least have a few key differences from one another, not just stylistic differences.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but new video and pics:

* InFamous 2: Behemoth Gameplay Trailer*


----------



## Corran (Apr 12, 2011)

^This is how you do a sequel!


----------



## Penance (Apr 12, 2011)

It's almost that time...


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2011)

This game is going to be awesome


----------



## slickcat (Apr 12, 2011)

wow, nice videos, looking good


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2011)

The first inFamous was alright,but the sequel.....damn this looks awesome .


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 12, 2011)

Though I only own a PS3, I was hoping Crackdown 2 would have a similar leap in quality, but sadly that was not the case.

But yeah, Infamous 2 and Sucker-Punch is out for the competition's blood this year.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2011)

There is going to be no x360 version out, right ?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2011)

No, what makes you say that? lol

And omfg, 3 bolt bursts and rapid fire bolts?!?!!? SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> No, what makes you say that? lol
> 
> And omfg, 3 bolt bursts and rapid fire bolts?!?!!? SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD









Yep, looks you might be able to change your default R1 shooting ability to different types of bolts.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Though I only own a PS3, I was hoping Crackdown 2 would have a similar leap in quality, but sadly that was not the case.
> 
> But yeah, Infamous 2 and Sucker-Punch is out for the competition's blood this year.



The leap from Infamous to Infamous 2 reminds me a lot of the leap from Assassin's Creed 1 to Assassin's Creed 2. This is a very good thing.

And I really hope you can switch up your default R1 ability. That would be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2011)

^Nah it's more like the leap from Uncharted 1 to Uncharted 2. See Infamous 1 was pretty great. 2 just looks THAT much better.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^Nah it's more like the leap from Uncharted 1 to Uncharted 2. See Infamous 1 was pretty great. 2 just looks THAT much better.



Not really, Uncharted 1 to 2 didn't have much of a graphical leap. 

The cool things Naughty Dog did with 2 was improve the animation, and create the ability to have dynamic moving objects in a level (think the whole train level and the collapsing building). Outside of that Uncharted 1 and 2 have a largely similar level of graphics.

Infamous 1, on the other hand, looked like a slightly better looking PS2 game. Infamous 2 is a clear and obvious step up from the 1st game.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Infamous 1, on the other hand, looked like a slightly better looking PS2 game.* Infamous 2 is a clear and obvious step up from the 1st game.



Thats going way too far, the original Infamous looked great. Sure its not on par with the industries finest (crysis, uncharted, etc) but it looks a hell of a lot better then most games in this generation.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2011)

> Infamous 1, on the other hand, looked like a slightly better looking PS2 game. Infamous 2 is a clear and obvious step up from the 1st game.


PS2 games look like dog shit in comparison to Infamous 1, Xbox games look like dog shit in comparison.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 12, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Thats going way too far, the original Infamous looked great. Sure its not on par with the industries finest (crysis, uncharted, etc) *but it looks a hell of a lot better then most games in this generation*.


Lulz... you give the game way too much credit.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Lulz... you give the game way too much credit.



I think your just comparing it with the wrong games.

If you look at most of the games in this generation, Infamous' graphics easily trump them.

If Infamous has shit graphics, then what game(s) in this generation would you consider to have the most average graphics?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL, anyone who thinks inFAMOUS is not a damn fine looking game is blind. It looks great, not even considering the fact that it is an open world game. The fact that it is an open world game makes it all the more impressive. It puts similarly sized games to shame. (Prototype, Mercenaries 2, etc.) The animations alone are among the smoothest of this generation. Comparing it to a PS2 game is obviously a complete exaggeration, or proof that the person never actually played the game themselves... OR proof that they never played any games on the PS2.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Thats going way too far, the original Infamous looked great. Sure its not on par with the industries finest (crysis, uncharted, etc) but it looks a hell of a lot better then most games in this generation.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> LOL, anyone who thinks inFAMOUS is not a damn fine looking game is blind. It looks great, not even considering the fact that it is an open world game. The fact that it is an open world game makes it all the more impressive. It puts similarly sized games to shame. (Prototype, Mercenaries 2, etc.) The animations alone are among the smoothest of this generation. Comparing it to a PS2 game is obviously a complete exaggeration, or proof that the person never actually played the game themselves... OR proof that they never played any games on the PS2.


Outside of obvious resolution differences found in a PS2 and PS3 game, I'd still say it looks like a slightly better PS2 game. I've played (and beaten) Infamous 1 on SD and HD screens, compare it to GOW2 or any other gook-looking PS2 game and you can tell it has a marginal advantage above those.

Prototype and Mercenaries 2 had better character animations, destroyable buildings, better physics, and more things happening at once in the game world. Looking at those two games it was easy to see there was a trade-off for what those games were doing, Infamous 1 didn't/doesn't have that excuse. 

Infamous had a better concept and story going on, but it was running on a slightly tweaked Sly-Cooper engine (just without the cel-shading/cartoon look).


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't notice it, myself...


----------



## slickcat (Apr 13, 2011)

Some ppl got their hands on the beta, heres a footage of it, check the part 1, 2 and 4 by the right hand corner of the video.

awesome physics


----------



## bigduo209 (May 8, 2011)

2 New Gameplay Videos:


------------
This shows some more of the destructable environment and the new ice soldiers.




Shows new district called Floodtown
    More basic enemy variety
    Displays powers like Ice Launch and Firebird Strike
    Talks about bigger emphasis on diverging karma missions.
    Change powers with the dpad
    Fling a frozen enemy or a truck full of them at one another with Kinetic Pulse.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2011)

That Ice Launch is going to be one of my favourite powers I think.


----------



## Penance (May 8, 2011)

^Nice..........


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Infamous 1, on the other hand, looked like a slightly better looking PS2 game. Infamous 2 is a clear and obvious step up from the 1st game.


Sure you're not thinking of Prototype?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 8, 2011)

I've just watched this and it raised my hype :



The game's flow looks really good, it seems faster and with alot more variety than the first game, seems like they made a really good job.


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2011)

I love the fact that this game features massive boss-like monsters roaming the city, even though they're not bosses at all.

Guess  has already been posted?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 8, 2011)

Damn, This game looks really awesome. I enjoyed the first inFamous a lot(Finished it 4 times). The Ice Launch and Fire Bird Strike look really cool, going to be using those a lot. As for the User levels I wonder if you'll have access to all missions. Like if you are doing a good playthrough, will you have access to evil missions. But we probably will have access to all of them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 8, 2011)

Pre-ordered this last week. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2011)

Lolz at Infamous 1 looking slightly better then a PS2 game. Compare an open world adventure game with a city ten times the size of a short linear game like God of War? How is that fair? Not to mention the jaggies on God of War and the animations were no where on the level of Infamous. 

Merc 2 had pretty horrible animations too. Good destruction but horrible animations. And only good destruction in the way of how it looked when you blow shit up. Cause Red Faction topped it in every way. And Prototype looked worse then Infamous in every way, including art design. 

Infamous 2 just looks THAT much better that people forget that Infamous looked great for it's time. The effects alone and the amount of shit going on at once was pretty great.


----------



## Butcher (May 8, 2011)

Damn hackers, I really wanted to play the Beta of this damn it!


----------



## bigduo209 (May 24, 2011)

*Infamous 2 'The Beast is Coming' Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]89UVhiUwDyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (May 24, 2011)

did they just change the date, lol.
Eitherway games arrive here in poland late, and ordering from online even later.So I ll get it when I get it.


----------



## Penance (May 24, 2011)

Heh...the Beast...


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2011)

Did they push the date back four days? From the 7th of June to the 11th?


----------



## slickcat (May 24, 2011)

probably because of E3, I wonder why they changed their minds, most games nearing E3 date usually shift it to after E3. It was probably at the request of sony


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2011)

The beast  damn his huge!


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 24, 2011)

I thought the Beast was gonna be human-sized!!!


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2011)

Yeah same  really surprised.


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2011)

That trailer was awesome 

But maybe the beast can transform?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 24, 2011)

Corran said:


> That trailer was awesome
> 
> But maybe the beast can transform?



Perhaps. I do kinda like the idea of fighting a giant Boss in an open city TBH. In most games when you fight "giants" its usually within a fixed area and you have just one set of pre-determined ways to beat the boss. This should be interesting if they allow us a large portion of the city to fight it in!

(Now I wonder...I never tried but, in Infamous one, could you go anywhere in the city and Kessler would follow you? )
No, I dont have the game anymore, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Infamous 2 'The Beast is Coming' Trailer*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]89UVhiUwDyA[/YOUTUBE]



Beast of a fucking trailer (No pun)

And it's Euro trailer people. So it's the 11th there. 7th in the US.


----------



## cnorwood (May 25, 2011)

Im pretty sure the beast is another version of future cole


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

^I'm almost thinking the same thing...


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

Either that or the beast is a big fucker who can fuck up Cole if he doesn't train. Either way he fucked up the city without much effort it seems. I say this opening will be on par with Mass Effect 2 and Uncharted 2's opening.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 25, 2011)

I put off getting LA Noire for this, I can't wait pek


----------



## Tempproxy (May 25, 2011)

Ehhhh guys the beast is human sized, the trailer and the looming shadow is merely acting as a representation of the threat that the beast poses.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Im pretty sure the beast is another version of future cole



I really hope not, Kessler was cool and all but time to bring on a diffrent kind of threat. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I put off getting LA Noire for this, I can't wait pek



LA Noire is awesome, by the time Infamous 2 comes out you should be able to get LA Noire cheap online.


----------



## cnorwood (May 25, 2011)

but the beast looks similar to cole in the drawings


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I put off getting LA Noire for this, I can't wait pek



Good choice. L.A. Noire is good, this will be fucking amazing.


----------



## Psysalis (May 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Im pretty sure the beast is another version of future cole



Forgot the name in the first one but I think its the one black guy who "died" toward the end of the 1st game


----------



## Kathutet (May 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Perhaps. I do kinda like the idea of fighting a giant Boss in an open city TBH. In most games when you fight "giants" its usually within a fixed area and you have just one set of pre-determined ways to beat the boss. This should be interesting if they allow us a large portion of the city to fight it in!
> 
> (Now I wonder...I never tried but, in Infamous one, could you go anywhere in the city and Kessler would follow you? )
> No, I dont have the game anymore, lol.


no

kessler would use his powers to throw you back into the center of ground zero


----------



## The World (May 26, 2011)

$100 DOLLA HERO EDITION GET!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to use Kessler's powers while using his skin?


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

I wanna freaking telaport already!


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

I wanna fly for real this time and sound like a F22 jet engine while doing it.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Just watched a trailer for this (I think it was something to do with "The Beast" in the title or something) and the first thing that went through my mind is "Why does this guy look suspiciously like Sam Witwer?" (actor and the facial-copy and voice-actor of Starkiller/The Apprentice/Galen in Force Unleashed). I saw it doesn't usually look like that in the screenshots I've seen.

I dunno. Just found it amusing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 27, 2011)

I wonder when will Cole start getting/learning Kessler's abilities..?!?


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

IGN gives it a 9. Here's a free roaming clip -


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Only a 9? I was expecting a 9.5.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

IGN gives everything a 9.

Or an 8.5.

Unless it's a handheld or Wii game.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I wanna freaking telaport already!



Are you saying this because you already got the game, or are you saying it because you don't have it yet?

Either way, I fucking WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## blakstealth (May 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Only a 9? I was expecting a 9.5.


Will this affect your purchase? lol


----------



## ExoSkel (May 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Only a 9? I was expecting a 9.5.


Deal with it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Are you saying this because you already got the game, or are you saying it because you don't have it yet?
> 
> Either way, I fucking WANT IT NOW!!!



Saying it cause of Kesslar doing it at the end of 1, and you being Kesslar lol. 

Also replaying 1 AGAIN today for the 4th time...I fucking love this game 

Also played the demo at Gamestop yesterday. Going to write a preview for it tomorrow on our site and then try to go back to Gamestop to get footage. Hopefully my roommate isn't to lazy tomorrow, so she can hold the camera while I play


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 27, 2011)

I hope when the PSN Store returns,it will have the a inFAMOUS 2 demo.


----------



## Amuro (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Saying it cause of Kesslar doing it at the end of 1, and you being Kesslar lol.
> 
> Also replaying 1 AGAIN today for the 4th time...I fucking love this game
> 
> Also played the demo at Gamestop yesterday. Going to write a preview for it tomorrow on our site and then try to go back to Gamestop to get footage. Hopefully my roommate isn't to lazy tomorrow, so she can hold the camera while I play



Alternate reality just cause that Kessler could do it doesn't mean you can 

cannot wait for this hurry up friday


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

Bullshit Brah, I will become Kessler with my Cole!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 27, 2011)

Im gonna create some ridiculously difficult missions for myself to do :ho


----------



## bigduo209 (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Bullshit Brah, I will become Kessler with my Cole!!!


Wait... so you haven't seen the video of Evil Cole teleporting? Well ain't that a damn shame...


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2011)

^WHAT!? SON YOU FOR REAL!? OMFG...

You for real tho....For real?


----------



## Penance (May 28, 2011)

Oh!  This fucking game...


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2011)

You can only teleport as how conduit reapers did in Infamous. Not like how Kassler does.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2011)

Sauce?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^WHAT!? SON YOU FOR REAL!? OMFG...
> 
> You for real tho....For real?


That's not to say he can zig-zag around, but it shows he's getting to that point.





ExoSkel said:


> You can only teleport as how conduit reapers did in Infamous. Not like how Kassler does.


No, but it does show that Cole (if evil) does eventually grow into what Kessler
can do ability-wise.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. But not kessler awesome


----------



## bigduo209 (May 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That's pretty awesome. But not kessler awesome


You'll just have to wait and pre-order Infamous 3...


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 28, 2011)

This game looks so good, a must buy for me. Still haven't played the first though which i can't wait to play as well once the store is back  I hope its as good as peuple say.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Sauce?


You saw the video. That's not Kassler-teleport.


----------



## Butcher (May 28, 2011)

2 weeks.

It comes out on my first day of Finals too .


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2011)

Writing up my preview for it based off the demo. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2011)

My preview -


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2011)

Good read there crazy. You got me hyped now. Also you spoiled me with the new "ray sphere"


----------



## InFam0us (May 30, 2011)

Patiently waiting.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 30, 2011)

Can't wait for this. Does anyone know if this is out on the 7th or 11th I heard it got pushed back.


----------



## Butcher (May 30, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Can't wait for this. Does anyone know if this is out on the 7th or 11th I heard it got pushed back.


11th for Europe.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2011)

The demo was awesome like expected, my body is ready now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

demo teased the fuck out of me.. i was in the mood for playing 6-7 hours straight.. till i was trolled with a new powers trailer..  

can't fucking wait.. gonna order it tomorrow along with darksiders(i know am late).. 

gonna an awesome month


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

5% in 2 hours...lolz fuck PSn.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 5% in 2 hours...lolz fuck PSn.



Try re-connecting. I have a slow connection but it's 83% done in about an hour or 70 minutes.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

15% in 12 minutes, not as bad as I initially thought


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 2, 2011)

A DEMO! Why didn't you all tell me this!!!


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Hr 30 for a demo fuuuu

I wanna sleep ffs


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2011)

Oho...it's time...*goes to play*


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Everybody does.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the new voice more. Last voice was to rough.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 2, 2011)

Just played the demo.

Fucking.Awesome.

Glad I pre-ordered this epicness.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 2, 2011)

The new Cole is actually pretty funny.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

Funny > Batman wannabe voice. 

I can't wait for this fucking game. My Gamesstop better have a midnight launch!


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

This demo is such a cock tease its not even funny. Fuuuuuu 

Also the thrusters in this game are so powerful for awhile it feels like your flying. I can not wait!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2011)

d'at demo 

after hearing cole's new voice even further, honestly.....new voice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> generic batman voice. 

i don't undertstand how it got too much flak for it, sd stated above it gives cole more personality and makes him badass & funny than just your typical dark-undertoned anti hero/villian. im glad sucker punch found real talent for the epicness that iz cole


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 2, 2011)

44% after an hour. I'm fine with it because I'm watching the game. This shit better be done dling at 11:30 though. I wanna hop right on after the game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 2, 2011)

Best. demo. ever. 

I like both voices but this one feels more original and textured. (Still kinda bummed for the VA who lost his job). Everything about this game is better than the first one so far. I think some of the early reviews are full of shit. Gamepro said I2 was less detailed than I1... well considering the demo of I2 is more detailed than an entire city in I1... I'd say that's a load of shit. Also, IGN said the melee system wasn't very good, but it's far better than the first games system. I thought it was fun as hell. And then they say the camera is an issue with the melee system, but I don't see how that's possible when you can control the camera while using the melee system, and when it was never an issue for me in the demo, even in the tight alleyways. It's like the Assassin's Creed camera... sure it might clip through the environment occasionally, but 98% of the time it gives you an awesome view.

Glad I held off on L.A. Noire for this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah me too I held off LA Noire


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2011)

^Same here,...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought L.A. Noire for 40, traded it in for 38.50...how much win is that?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 2, 2011)

exactly -1.50 win, sir


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah... after hearing IGN's review i  was disappointed about the melee.. when i actually played the demo, i was "fuck that, the melee is sweet".. the camera did fuck up on me once.. but its only for a second before you readjust it again.. i'd give this game a 9.5; just cuz some of the camera work is terrible.. otherwise, a perfect damn game.. and its just the demo..


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

I still refuse to play the demo before the game comes to me next week  It will make the wait harder.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

The destructive environments make this game that much sweeter. I remember getting hit by alot of bullets, normally you have to climb up to kill them but this time around I was like hold on, I can just destroy the whole balcony they are standing on and make them come to me instead


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 2, 2011)

Awwww, Eurogamer only gave inFAMOUS 2 an 8/10...

That might mean something if they hadn't given the first game a 7... but they did... so it doesn't.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

7 -> 8

Totally generic safety rating.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2011)

I would really respect Eurogamer if they didn't give every fucking Dynasty Warriors a 8/10. I mean I get they are the "Harsh" reviews so they give a lot of big games 7/10 and 8/10. But then they flip it and give Dynasty Warriors the same? Ummm FUCK NO.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 3, 2011)

"Here we go". *proceeds to throw shock grenades and kills it in 5 seconds.* 

One of the longer demos; definitely the best one I've played to date.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 3, 2011)

No idea why I tried to use that power to see If I can throw people around, It wouldn't even make sense If I could but I tried anyways :S


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2011)

The first game was one of my favorite games for PS3.

I can't wait.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 3, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK!!!!

I have to wait until next Friday to get this game. I was hoping to get it on Tuesday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dxRdxUYwU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

i can't believe that he criticized "too many enemies"


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 4, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with Reviews now adays?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2011)

Gamespot gave it a 7.5 for "laughable morality system, combat frequently unbalanced and uneven pacing". I'm not sure what to think on this .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 4, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Gamespot gave it a 7.5 for "laughable morality system, combat frequently unbalanced and uneven pacing". I'm not sure what to think on this .



I stopped trusting Gamespot's reviews when I saw they gave Suikoden and Suikoden II a 6.5 and a 7.6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2011)

i hate reviews that hate on a game instead of criticizing it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2011)

fuck gamestop, their review on sonic unleashed was the final nail in the coffen for me. although i think people like IGN might give this game a run for its money


----------



## Penance (Jun 4, 2011)

@ 1/2 battle time in black and white...recharge, much?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2011)

Gamespot always gives slightly more harsh reviews. It's pretty much their thing, especially on sequels. Although strangely not on CoD. 

If MW3 gets a 9.0 then there's no question something is wrong...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

Are the DLC that GS is providing by Pre-order exclusive?

I can't preorder yet...And well, I like Infamous but I don't care about the poster. Only the DLC.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dxRdxUYwU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i can't believe that he criticized "too many enemies"



This is why ratings from ign or gamespot are overrated.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuck Gamespot. They can suck my 8 inch cock, the end.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2011)

He must be such a shitty player if half the time his screen is black and white. :rofl


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 4, 2011)

the beasts identity under the spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



its john from the first game


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuck outta Here


----------



## Butcher (Jun 4, 2011)

Gamespot is fucking stupid.

It is obvious that even a person who booted up the game the first time would figure out how to heal, through the very first mission.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Gamespot is fucking stupid.
> 
> It is obvious that even a person who booted up the game the first time would figure out how to heal, through the very first mission.



Well they tell you and force you to heal in the first inFamous game. Kinda of topic bus this is something that pisses me off with modern games, the tutorials they force you to go through in the games beginning. I don't mind being eased into the game but making me do shit that's written in the manual frustrates me.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 4, 2011)

"Tedious and repetitive"

Most games are like that gamespot. Nitpicking shit as usual I see........


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dxRdxUYwU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i can't believe that he criticized "too many enemies"


I thought the first inFAMOUs was meh at best . If anything,InFAMOUS 2 is a HUGE step forward for this series. Besides,I played the demo for inFAmous 2,and if the game is that awesome I cannot wait for June 7th.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the beasts identity under the spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought the first inFAMOUs was meh at best . If anything,InFAMOUS 2 is a HUGE step forward for this series. Besides,I played the demo for inFAmous 2,and if the game is that awesome I cannot wait for June 7th.



Meh to you is average or good? I mean I can't see Infamous being anything less then good. Can understand not loving it but anything below a 7 is like WHAT


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Meh to you is average or good? I mean I can't see Infamous being anything less then good. Can understand not loving it but anything below a 7 is like WHAT


I thought it was alright. The powers were okay to play with,and I really liked the Karma system. The glitches were a pain,and I didn't find it much fun just lobbing electrical shots into an enemy. I'm more of a melee guy.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought it was alright. The powers were okay to play with,and I really liked the Karma system. The glitches were a pain,and I didn't find it much fun just lobbing electrical shots into an enemy. I'm more of a melee guy.



Well then I bet you love the new melee system huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

new melee is good.. but i want to play with the new powers already..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No idea why I tried to use that power to see If I can throw people around, It wouldn't even make sense If I could but I tried anyways :S



You haven't seen of the past media have you? 

Once you develop the freezing abilities in the full game, you can freeze enemies into a block of ice and toss them with Kinetic Pulse.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't really been keeping up with any of the inFamous 2 interviews and stuff, but have they mentioned why New Marais seems to have so many monster Conduits as opposed to Empire City's pretty normal looking conduits?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2011)

^I don't think they mentioned it or that it requires an explanation really..Most likely just artistic direction..

I don't mind it much though I do prefer the more 'normal looking' conduits as it gave the vibe that they were just 'regular' people affected by the ray sphere.

Also, does anybody know what happened with Alden or if he's going to play a part on inFamous 2?

I'm pretty sure Alden survived the fall..and if he doesn't show up or mentioned on this one..maybe on inFamous 3  (wishful thinking)



Edit - The fuck?? (read spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read that on the inFamous comics published by DC..Alden survived the fall but was captured by Moya...Moya died after getting trapped in a sinking ship and that apparently she had Sasha, Alden & some dude called 'Lt. Poole' under custody and this 'Lt Poole' was her ace up the sleeves to fight Cole if it ever came to that..?? The fuck..??..I need to get hands on them comics now!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah, okay. Yeah, its not a big deal. Hell, its nice to have variation. Its just a huge shift in Conduit types, so I was curious.

Also, Alden might pop up in the final battle against the Beast(assuming Cole doesn't kill him this game). It would be appropriate. I can see him doing a heroic sacrifice type thing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 6, 2011)

The intro is epic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the beasts identity under the spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



what


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomorrow can't come soon enough .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2011)

Got a interview tomorrow. Hope get the job then pick up my game, double win!?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Got a interview tomorrow. Hope get the job then pick up my game, double win!?


I got a math final exam tomorrow,along with a 3 hour review with my most hated teacher . inFAMOUS 2 seems to be the highlight of my day .


----------



## Butcher (Jun 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I got a math final exam tomorrow,along with a 3 hour review with my most hated teacher . inFAMOUS 2 seems to be the highlight of my day .


With this guy,except I have U.S. History Exam.

Going to pass it easily though. I better get my inFAMOUS 2 tomorrow,going through hell with my most hated teacher the same day.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 7, 2011)

Today is the day guys.

The day epicness comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2011)

Heading to interview in 20 minutes then INFAMOUS BABY!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

UPS usually delivers my package around 12:3-1:30. It's during in the middle of Nintendo's conference, so it's gonna have to take a backseat for an hour or so. After that, all day.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish I had money to pick up this game today.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone having trouble redeeming your Lightning Hook code?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got my Hero edition. This fucker blew my wallet away...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 7, 2011)

This shit go be great! Can't wait for a release.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

Still waiting for that dlc email from Amazon. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjbyTVTgUw&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

So how is the game so far guys ?  thinking of buying it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2011)

It's epic. My brother hogged it most of the day,he got to where Quo gets her powers(he's playing as a hero).

I'm only on the first mission in the city (I'm playing as a villain.) .


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2011)

Going to buy it when it comes out, my landlord can kiss my ass.


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2011)

Beat it on a 'good play through'. Touchy ending, so worth it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

My Hero edition has just shipped!!  I got it for $70 cheaper because the website I ordered off listed it wrong for one day


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

just got the demo today to test it out. Love it!

everything feels better, much smoother than the first game. except his free running is still really funny imo. 
will buy this game soon


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2011)

This game is fucking beast so far...yes beast


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

in fear of sounding like a dumb ass did they replace the original shocks of electricity with throwing electric charged energy balls? 
im talking about cole's original basic attack...


----------



## TItroops (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> in fear of sounding like a dumb ass did they replace the original shocks of electricity with throwing electric charged energy balls?
> im talking about cole's original basic attack...



Yeah and i find it cooler imo. You can also just hold R1 to shoot really fast if you're ''good'' that is. Evil cole basic attack stunts which is why i guess it doesn't works or it would be too op. Though i only played the demo so i don't know if its actually like that in the retail.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

From what I have played form the demo, it is nice. Im currently were you just achieve your new power of lifting cars (and having quite a fun time throwing them into crowds). 

I like how this new world has a brighter setting than the previous. Nice little change, I was getting bored of the grey tones. 

I actually enjoy whatever the thing is that he swings around. Much better than trying to punch your enemies.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 8, 2011)

I personally miss the original as it looked more like lightning was comeing out of Coles hands now it just looks like lightning balls.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

i miss it too, i find the current attack to be much to like his grenades.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't get the triangle move at the beginning of the game, and I still haven't.

I've gotten ice powers now ,and I still do not have it. Did my game fucking glitch?

Has anyone been having trouble with those things that bury into the ground?Seems as though their running all the time.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

clearing things up- ice is good, fire is bad?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 8, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I didn't get the triangle move at the beginning of the game, and I still haven't.
> 
> I've gotten ice powers now ,and I still do not have it. Did my game fucking glitch?
> 
> Has anyone been having trouble with those things that bury into the ground?Seems as though their running all the time.



Pritty sure you have to buy it.


Tsukiyo said:


> clearing things up- ice is good, fire is bad?


eh more like Ice represents Order and Fire is Chaos


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it just me or do the ice conduits look a lot like the First Sons from the first game .

I just reached Flood Town. Playing on the evil side is so awesome!


----------



## Butcher (Jun 9, 2011)

The Vortex is useless when you're Good since you're in the city most of the time.

Ionic Freeze is way better.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 9, 2011)

i think ill be evil this time. i had much more fun doing whtever i wanted to during the demo. 

does the pervious game affect this one at all? and do the people run into your fists like last time?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 9, 2011)

Butcher said:


> The Vortex is useless when you're Good since you're in the city most of the time.
> 
> Ionic Freeze is way better.



I've yet to get Ionic freeze, but I love the Vortex too damn much to let it go. I've already had a few side missions with 8+ casualties when using it. 



Tsukiyo said:


> does the pervious game affect this one at all? and do the people run into your fists like last time?



Yup, it pisses me off. It happens the most when you're dealing with abductions and mugging. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to deal with this the most when I was saving Kuo. The Civilians were still walking around not giving a damn when there's a huge fight going on in the middle of the damn map.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2011)

So how's the karma system this time around? Still as asinine as the previous game?


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 9, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I've yet to get Ionic freeze, but I love the Vortex too damn much to let it go. I've already had a few side missions with 8+ casualties when using it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the plus side, one of the abilities you get automatically in the first few ranks of good karma is reduced damage against civilians.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 9, 2011)

Karma system's a lot better from what I've experienced so far. There's more distinction based on your choices this time around. Will make replaying the game all the more worth it. 

I'm siding with the goody-goody Kuo atm. I'll accommodate Nix's weird fetishes later on my second play through.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> On the plus side, one of the abilities you get automatically in the first few ranks of good karma is reduced damage against civilians.



Yeah, I'd like to think that you wouldn't get penalized heavily for accidentally hurting civilians. I mean superheroes only try fight the bad guys and save who they can when something goes wrong, but as it's been shown in comics you can't save everybody and sadly innocent people get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I personally miss the original as it looked more like lightning was comeing out of Coles hands now it just looks like lightning balls.



If you are good karma you'll eventually unlock a more lightning strike style bolt attack. I just unlocked it, it's pretty badass. It's like a real lightning strike coming out of your hands. I can't think of the name but I believe it's the fourth bolt attack you can learn (also the second good karma bolt upgrade).


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2011)

Just beat the evil story... So badass


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> If you are good karma you'll eventually unlock a more lightning strike style bolt attack. I just unlocked it, it's pretty badass. It's like a real lightning strike coming out of your hands. I can't think of the name but I believe it's the fourth bolt attack you can learn (also the second good karma bolt upgrade).



I think it's called the magnum, and yea it rocks. Not as fast as Infamous 1 bolt blast, but much more powerful.

On normal basic mooks go down in 2 shots. And It's pretty useful against helicopters, since it's so fast you pretty much just point and click.

But I've had a lot of fun switching up the basic bolts. Although now that I have bolt stream it's pretty much my main. Still use Magnum and long range on occasion.

But yea the game is awesome, the only thing I find annoying is that they seemed to have taken out induction grind. Also, It took a while to get used to the fact that you need energy to shoot basic bolts.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2011)

Needing Energy to shoot basic bolts kind of sucks... but it's fair. Plus I've never come to a point where I've run out of energy from shooting them. I just got the Ionic Vortex. The game is really good, but I don't know for how long I'll keep it with inFAMOUS 1 saved on my PS3. I mean I just sold Uncharted 2 and Red Dead Redemption if that gives you an idea of what I want to own xD Which honestly? isn't much. I May stop buying games altogether and just start gameflyin'.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got the Tether.

Climbing will be so much easier now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2011)

This game is fucking beast. I love this game, it's up there with Dead Space 2 as best game of the year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> the only thing I find annoying is that they seemed to have taken out induction grind. Also, It took a while to get used to the fact that you need energy to shoot basic bolts.



I'm not happy to hear that...Still getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 10, 2011)

Induction grind's a bit OP imo. I'm fine with it not being in this one. 

It doesn't take much energy to shoot basic bolts though. It takes 10 shots if not more, just to drain one battery core. 



Butcher said:


> Just got the Tether.
> 
> Climbing will be so much easier now.



At what point of the game do you get this? Haven't had a chance to play the game the past day or so. I just saved Kuo the last time I played.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess I'm from the school of thought that sequels should 'add' instead of 'remove' unless they're removing things that utterly detriment the overall enjoyment of the game.

Guess I'll just have to adapt.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 10, 2011)

If removing a certain aspect of the game helps balance it, then I'm all for it. You'd literally be raining down lightning bolts willy-nilly with all the wires in inFamous 2 to keep you juiced. It's better that they took out the recharging effect of it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2011)

^how does it handle though? and what about the characters?

 I'm so pumped for this game. I don't wan to be dissapointed.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 10, 2011)

Character development's pretty good so far judging from where I am in the game. My only gripe though is how they introduce Nix/Kuo when you had to do that one mission. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't expecting to meet Nix on a good karma playthrough, so it caught me off-guard. I don't know if they've hinted on this  before the game was released, but I personally didn't read much on the game to keep myself from being spoiled.




Zeke seems to be making a concerted effort to repair the bridge he tore between him and Cole in the first game. He's still hilarious too. 

I haven't been disappointed with the game so far, but I'm pretty easy to please so..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Induction grind's a bit OP imo. I'm fine with it not being in this one.
> 
> It doesn't take much energy to shoot basic bolts though. It takes 10 shots if not more, just to drain one battery core.



True, there are a fuck load of wires, which makes the traveling a whole lot smoother. I don't even have the tether yet but with ice launch and grinding moving around the city is fuckin awesome.

The only issue I had with basic bolts was that in infamous 1 I was so used to firing them even without energy that in this one I'd be out of juice and mashing R1. Then I die and I'm like "Oh, right." 

But Point_Blank, you really have nothing to worry about. It's a fantastic game that crushes the original in pretty much every category. I was a little annoyed because they did take a few things away from you, but what you get instead is awesome and later you get most of it back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure if I like this or Dead Space 2 more. Will say they are the two best games of the year so far. Also...

Kuo: I don't feel like me...
Cole: You're still you Kuo, you just have ice coming out of your ass now. 
Kuo: Oh how sweet of you...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 10, 2011)

this is the only game that severely changed my playthrough methods, funny enough. I started out as inFAMOUS and played that way up til I broke Kuo out. And then, I suddenly realized how annoying nix's character was. If she's supposed to be the endearing part of the "dark side" her personality should be fired. Since I freed Kuo I've done nothing but Heroic missions, but damn is it hard to work your way up from the bottom rung..


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2011)

Bought this, cant wait to play


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

I really love what they've done with Zeke in this game. He still feels like a total jackass from what he did in the first game, so you can tell he's doing a lot to make up for it. Love how he actually helps out with intel and other misc. things.

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Has anybody gotten to the scene where him and Cole literally just sit on a the couch, drink beer, and watch a movie?




It seemed so out of place given the gravity of the whole "THE BEAST IS COMING!" thing, but it was really really funny to me.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 10, 2011)

What's this I'm hearing about a tether? What does it do exactly and when do you get it? I just finished getting the blast core from the cemetery with icy Kuo


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2011)

After nuke = my eyes have witness the most badass atmosphere effects ever for a sandbox game.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 10, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> At what point of the game do you get this? Haven't had a chance to play the game the past day or so. I just saved Kuo the last time I played.


Like 5 missions before the final level. Yeah,you're way behind it.

I just beat it today on good. Ionic Thunder/Storm sucks balls in this game. You can't move it or anything.I'll stick to Ionic Freeze. 

It is also time to move on to the side missions, I haven't had time for anything except for the story missions.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Like 5 missions before the final level. Yeah,you're way behind it.
> 
> I just beat it today on good. Ionic Thunder/Storm sucks balls in this game. You can't move it or anything.I'll stick to Ionic Freeze.
> 
> It is also time to move on to the side missions, I haven't had time for anything except for the story missions.



You can't move it, but it seems a lot wider and more powerful. Although admittedly I didn't get to use it much on basic enemies, since I was already done with most of the side missions when I got it.

But I feel like Freeze is still the best one.

So I just beat it as a good guy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really great/sad ending, and a small part of me hopes that last bit of lightning at the end means...something? Probably not though.

Was a little annoyed at Kuo, but her apology/switch back at the end made up for it. Overall an amazing game, and I can't wait to go back and as a villain.

I'd love to see Infamous 3, either with Cole or with another character with another power (wind?). However I feel like with the two endings (plague cured+conduits dead vs. Plague rampant+conduits powered) would make it really hard. They'd pretty much have to go full bioware, or pick a "canon" ending, which would suck.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 10, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You can't move it, but it seems a lot wider and more powerful. Although admittedly I didn't get to use it much on basic enemies, since I was already done with most of the side missions when I got it.
> 
> But I feel like Freeze is still the best one.
> 
> ...


So would Ionic Thunder work on enemies like Crusher?I also don't see how you aim it.

I plan on starting my Evil file tomorrow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the hell they will do inFAMOUS 2. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2011)

So just beat. I have to say (Good Ending)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was some powerful shit. It took me back a second. I was like "Cole just fucking died....yo they killed a main fucking character in a second game!" Figuring there would be a third. I heard Sucker Punch is ready to move on to a new IP though. So it was a two part game. Was great though, really was. The rush to power up the RFI while taking down John was fucking EPIC. I don't care what ANYONE says. 

That shit was downright badass and Cole going out like a motherfucking G. BAM! Sickness. Though I would say I was more surprised then sad. I do feel bad, since Cole died. But at least doing the good way he went out like a real good hero. Loved it tbh, great ending, this is my GOTY so far.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

Im so frikin tempted to youtube the ending of this game right now.
Dammit...out of all times...now I had to be Ps3-less.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2011)

Ignore my shitty spelling. I just use this as to what I'll say in my review. But yeah this is the ending to my review - 

*Infamous 2 is easily one of the best games I've personally played this generation. It contains all the right elements for me to really enjoy it. From a well made story and excellent execution in voice acting. To the fun and addicting gameplay that last through a 20 hour campaign. To the way of giving a full on upgrade of it's predecessor. I gave Infamous 1 a 9/10 and stated it being one of the best Sandbox games I've played. I will now state Infamous 2 is indeed THE best Sandbox game I've ever played. It just so happens this sandbox game contains super hero elements. The first 10/10 score goes to Infamous 2. Will it be the only game this year? Who knows but it sure as hell deserves it in my honest opinion. *


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So just beat. I have to say (Good Ending)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought it was a testament to how much better developed Zeke was that his voice over in the epilogue was actually pretty emotional. And yea taking down John was amazing. I love the part where the RFI was all charged up and he was like "Nah dude, wait a sec, I'm gonna go whoop some ass first".


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a testament to how much better developed Zeke was that his voice over in the epilogue was actually pretty emotional. And yea taking down John was amazing. I love the part where the RFI was all charged up and he was like "Nah dude, wait a sec, I'm gonna go whoop some ass first".




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah. I mean I knew he was gonna die doing all this stuff. But just jumping boat to boat, watching Nix give her last stand, and then me fucking him up before using the RFI was perfect.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I just beat  my evil file.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Zeke.... why did you have to fight back bro .


----------



## Butcher (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone try creating a mission?

I'm thinking about creating one next week.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2011)

......


*Spoiler*: __ 



jesus...i was not expecting cole to die at the end...much less kuo but man did cole went out with a big bang to put an end to the beast. even the ending credit song made me cry in my sleep.  plus the part where nix died for cool redeemed my respect for her character. i also felt like someone shot me in the stomach twice after seeing cole in a coffen dead while zeke said his last goodbye alone....man did sucker punch worked on such a marvelous game that deserves the title GOTY. all i can say is.....infamous series as a whole is +10/10 in my book, i easily prefer the good ending > evil ending. R.I.P cole!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is how I felt about the endings. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Good ending made more sense with Cole's character. Was a great way to close this game, and show he was a real hero in the end. Evil ending was really emotional, especially Zeke's death. Was perfect how they did it. Overall both endings are really well done, something can't say about most games.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone notice that when you want to save or load a file,the game doesn't tell you your Karma rank on the files?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 11, 2011)

Just finished the good ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hard to swallow it at first. I thought there was gonna be a third installment. Cole did go out with a fucking bang though. Can't help but feel proud and sad at the same time. +1000 on that, MTF. THE best sandbox game I've played this gen. BY FAR. I'm still holding out hope that little thunder strike at the end means he's alive, somehow. inFamous raked em a shitload , and I don't think they're done with this franchise. Its hard to continue the franchise with how the game ended, but I hope they find a way.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

I started playing the first one, pretty fun so far. Already have gamefly sending me this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

My review, agree or disagree? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZqulDuS7rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Jun 11, 2011)

Just started my Evil file.

Man,I love blowing up shit like it is the 4th of fucking July.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

I like being good much more. Definitely. And I like that there are very subtle difference in the character model for evil and good.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 11, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I like being good much more. Definitely. And I like that there are very subtle difference in the character model for evil and good.


Cool pearly white Amp for Good Cole.

And a bad ass black Amp for Evil Cole.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

Skin color was changed too. Good Cole gets somewhat of a tan. Evil Cole is slightly more pale with some veins being slightly visible.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only person who finds the infamous 2 soundtrack absolutely brilliant?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

^Especially after the Nuke...yeah amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2011)

my fav soundtrack is the fade away one


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> Am I the only person who finds the infamous 2 soundtrack absolutely brilliant?



Absolutely, I was pleasantly surprised. Infamous 1 had some great tracks, but Infamous 2 really blew me away. Strange too as IF2 has so many different types of music but all sound perfect, some even pumped me up for certain fights and even parkour/traveling.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't even noticed the Soundrack- but that's a good thing. It's rare for music to mesmerize me but not-so-much for the music to completely irritate me. Music unnoticed wihle I play is certainly a good thing. I just got the tether and boy is it helpful. And that Titan boss... was a bitch. Wow. And then I remembered sticky grenades


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm loving it..

Playing as good mainly because Nix is annoying as hell..I've done alot of side missions but with the story i'm at the part right after going to the cemetery with Kuo..

For w/e reason I get the vibe the game is really small/not that long..which would be a shame..

Also..I didn't read any of the spoilers in this thread regarding the end but the sad smilies and all that you're posting give it away anyway..something's gonna happen to Cole..fuck.

Did anyone catch on the references to other games? If you go to the theatre/cinema..The films listed are:

Uncharted Love
Assassin's Need (love too)
No Need For Speed
Hey,Low Reach
Epic Hickey
Latch It And Skank

^^At first I was like  then I was like


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2011)

Lmao yeah saw the movie signs, was funny.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

''Hey,low Reach'' is win.

crazymtf..How big is this game?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

This game is awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ''Hey,low Reach'' is win.
> 
> crazymtf..How big is this game?



Doing all side missions and main missions took me about 15 hours on good. So about 25-30 all together for evil to. Another 5 for finding all shards and dead drops.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

getting this game tomorrow


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn I knew it was short/small. 

Fuck.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know if this happened to anyone else, but I pre-ordered the standard version if Infamous at gamestop. I got the lightning hook as a bonus. However my game already has all the skins for the weapons (Samurai Sword, Sly Coopers Cane, Club), and the reaper costume. 

I was under the impression these were codes you received with the special edition. Maybe I just got a lucky copy lol. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit, I still haven't messed with the skins or anything. I should do that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2011)

i have a question, whatever happened to moya & sasha??


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i have a question, whatever happened to moya & sasha??



Well Moya died in the Comic as for Sasha and Alden on the other hand... Idk, personally I hope they survived in case 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Good ending is canon and they survived because of shielding and Cole was brought back to life with that final lightning bolt


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2011)

Who said he was brought back? As far as I can tell he's dead.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Who said he was brought back? As far as I can tell he's dead.



The lightning bolt hitting were the Boat was is to much of a coincidence plus someone got a screen shot of the bolt:


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is that supposed to be a three?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I haven't even noticed the Soundrack- but that's a good thing. It's rare for music to mesmerize me but not-so-much for the music to completely irritate me. Music unnoticed wihle I play is certainly a good thing. I just got the tether and boy is it helpful. And that Titan boss... was a bitch. Wow. And then I remembered sticky grenades


I especially love the music when you choose to lead the police in a raid on the place where the militia are keeping Kuo. That was just pure win .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> The lightning bolt hitting were the Boat was is to much of a coincidence plus someone got a screen shot of the bolt:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Could just be a homage to the game in general. A farewell. I remember Sucker Punch saying they wanted to move on to a new IP.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 12, 2011)

Sales, and to a lesser extent, gaming awards will probably get Sony to push SP to continue inFamous. It'll be pretty hard to continue it though, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



unless they choose the Evil Ending as canon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Could just be a homage to the game in general. A farewell. I remember Sucker Punch saying they wanted to move on to a new IP.



How is it an homage?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Could just be a homage to the game in general. A farewell. I remember Sucker Punch saying they wanted to move on to a new IP.



Thats not how Sucker Punch does Homages. For example in Sly 2 they had a silent sendoff for there first game via a headstone that said "R.I.P. Rocket"(There first game was Rocket Roboton Wheels on N64) and For Sly there send off has been Ads for Sly 4 all over the place. No this is no send off...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope this is not the end of inFamous..It has way too much potential..Maybe a break of a couple yaers..but I doubt Sony would 'kill' one of it's best series..


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

Seems odd ending the series with just 2 games.

At least make a third,and make it the last one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got the bold stream. Probably the best power in the game. You can kill a boss in less than a minute with it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah the stream is over powered  love it 

And the Tether  with enough buildings you are pretty much spiderman


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Thats not how Sucker Punch does Homages. For example in Sly 2 they had a silent sendoff for there first game via a headstone that said "R.I.P. Rocket"(There first game was Rocket Roboton Wheels on N64) and For Sly there send off has been Ads for Sly 4 all over the place. No this is no send off...



Well I'm just going off the fact SP said they wanted to start a new IP and if that lighting bolt brings him back, it'll lesson the amazing ending IMO.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2011)

Trust me..Playstation won't be done with Infamous anytime soon..This series is still pretty 'fresh' and has a buzz about it.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Trust me..Playstation won't be done with Infamous anytime soon..This series is still pretty 'fresh' and has a buzz about it.


They're probably going to start back on it it in 1-2 years.


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> The lightning bolt hitting were the Boat was is to much of a coincidence plus someone got a screen shot of the bolt:



Yeah, that's not a 3, that's a question mark. A tease.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well I'm just going off the fact SP said they wanted to start a new IP and if that lighting bolt brings him back, it'll lesson the amazing ending IMO.


It doesn't lessen the ending at all its just a small tease. Plus it makes sense that a Lightning Bolt would bring him back. 


Heihachi said:


> Yeah, that's not a 3, that's a question mark. A tease.



I know, that was my point. I never said it was a three. That was Ech?ux that thought it was a three


----------



## Heihachi (Jun 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> It doesn't lessen the ending at all its just a small tease. Plus it makes sense that a Lightning Bolt would bring him back.
> 
> 
> I know, that was my point. I never said it was a three. That was Ech?ux that thought it was a three



Looks like I misquoted, whoops.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

man the ice powers are too clean. the ice launch is probably my favorite move so far. i need to do more side quest to get more moves. but i love how many different moves there are and they all need to be used at different times and the most "upgraded" version isnt always the best version to use at certain scenarios


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah,on your second playthrough with the opposite karma,you get access to all the powers,good and bad. 

My brother just completed his evil story,and was given the ability to purchase and unlock all the good powers,but his good file on the other hand  has all that except the access to Ionic Drain.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 13, 2011)

Well best game this year so far... Simply amazing... But one thing I haven't got...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why Nix and Kuo haven't got Cole's power with the Power Transfer Device and only the other way around... and why did Cole get fire powers if Nix's powers were more based on oil?


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuck,I can't tell the difference between my Good and Evil file.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 13, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Fuck,I can't tell the difference between my Good and Evil file.



lol, brings back terrible memories of me accidentally saving over my only infamous 1 Evil save file before I got all the evil powers.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 13, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Fuck,I can't tell the difference between my Good and Evil file.


That's the only thing I hate about this game .


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> lol, brings back terrible memories of me accidentally saving over my only infamous 1 Evil save file before I got all the evil powers.


Well,it listed your Karma on the first one.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope this isn't to much but can you guys tell me the ups and downs of the game so I can consider buying it or just renting it.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I hope this isn't to much but can you guys tell me the ups and downs of the game so I can consider buying it or just renting it.


What did you think of the first inFAMOUS?


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

well the game was fun, but after you beat it you got bored at least in my opinion.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 13, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Well,it listed your Karma on the first one.



True, I think I didn't notice at the time. I just remember mashing circle to get it to cancel. heh


----------



## Butcher (Jun 13, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well the game was fun, but after you beat it you got bored at least in my opinion.


Melee is better, more diverse powers.

Completely different looks for both Good and Evil Cole,faster pacing in gameplay, easier traveling,better story,fire and ice powers.

All I can think of right now.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Melee is better, more diverse powers.
> 
> Completely different looks for both Good and Evil Cole,*faster pacing in gameplay*, easier traveling,better story,*fire and ice* powers.
> 
> All I can think of right now.



wow im getting this


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 13, 2011)

^ you should. I just bought it today and could not put my controller down 
Much better than Infamous 1 in my opinion. Better Story, better graphics (more colorful, i like that) cooler powers, easy transportation (like stated). And Sucker Punch improved the melee to the point where it is actually useful now because of the Amp. 

Also the karma choices are better.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2011)

Sold my copy today to put towards the Vita.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2011)

Just beat the hero story. Now I've completed Infamous 2 as a hero and a villain.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the hero story more to be honest, but all in all the game was definitely very good. [but now I'm looking forward to playing Alice and Duke]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2011)

^Don't get to happy, both are meh at best.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't tell me that. Duke was done by the same people who did borderlands!  You shut your whore mouth it'l be great!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2011)

Gearbox is one of my fave creators of all time. They didn't do much with Duke, tus it sucking.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Just finished my hero playthrough..gonna start villain later on today..

That end..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just finished my hero playthrough..gonna start villain later on today..
> 
> That end..



To me the villain ending was sadder.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't done it yet..but I've been spoiled..I know what's gonna happen..quite sad aswell.

Specially considering how awesome Zeke was/is in this game. Such a bro. Infact I liked most of the characters bar Nix, who I found annoying, and Bertrand who is just 'irrelevant'..

Cole is quite funny in this game which was cool. Awesome game..it raised a few highbrows story-wise but still awesome..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nix's mother was closer to the activation center than Nix was when Bertrand became a conduit..yet she died..and Nix became a conduit..does this mean that 'normal' people can give birth to potential conduits?..Possibility for Infamous 3?

In one of the dead drops, it's implied Kessler knew John would play a pivotal role..I doubt Kessler knew John would become the 'Beast' otherwise why not just kill him instead of travelling back in time and speeding up Cole's growth?..Which makes me think that in Kessler's timeline, someone else is the 'The beast' and John plays a pivotal but different role..Could this 'someone/something else' I'm thinking about offer a possibility for Infamous 3?

Also, I'm still confused about the plague..I thought in the first game it was said it was because of Sasha and her black goo/liquid..Here they say it's because of the ray sphere radiation?! I think I missed something..

Why the '?' thunder at the end..I mean if Cole's truly dead why tease like that?..Though bringing him back would somehow cheapen the sacrifice..Also, from what I know the evil and hero ends are so different it would be hard to mash them together for an Infamous 3 with Cole as protagonist.

I also didn't like how the RFI had enough range to affect the whole/most of the planet and how the innocent people with the conduit gene died even with what was supposedly the 'hero' choice..I mean, those guys just dropped dead without even knowing why, and the rest of the world rejoiced because they were 'cured'..


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The Ray Field Plague was a lethal disease that originates from radiation poisoning from the Ray Field energy, the energy force behind the Ray Sphere. After the Ray Sphere was activated in Empire City, the plague struck immediately, killing nearly all of the city's inhabitants. Those unaffected are the ones whose Conduit genes are activated, rendering them immune to the disease, while normal humans would die nearly immediately after showing symptoms





> A Conduit is a person with superhuman abilities or the ability to develop them, either active since birth, gradually developed, or "awakened" from some artificial means, such as exposure to the explosion of the Ray Sphere.


As it says, the Ray Sphere blast could of gave Nix her powers or she was born with them being latent. An artificial conduit would be someone like Kuo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Aurora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know all that and it really doesn't answer any of my questions. I don't think you quite understood me.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2011)

Re-reads....

I assume a "normal person" can pass on the conduit gene as in Nix's case. It could be just a mutant gene and not hereditary at all. But in one of Kesslers drops in the first game a person without gene cannot acquire powers so that leads to Nix being born with it.

It says Sasha's goo is the plague but the only difference it that she shares a telepathic connection with those who are infected.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it could possibly mean another game unless the RFI did it's job even better than it did. Even wiping out any existence of the gene. I still think the NSA/Government has the ability to make conduits somehow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I haven't done it yet..but I've been spoiled..I know what's gonna happen..quite sad aswell.
> 
> Specially considering how awesome Zeke was/is in this game. Such a bro. Infact I liked most of the characters bar Nix, who I found annoying, and Bertrand who is just 'irrelevant'..
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I know,having to kill Zeke was very hard. Why did he have to fight back


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 15, 2011)

nix powers or kuo's powers? 

just wondering which is better?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Kuo's.


----------



## Corran (Jun 15, 2011)

Loving the game so far. I love climbing around the city and I haven't even unlocked the second area yet


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Floodtown is really cool. Although I was hoping that maybe inFAMOUS would come out with the first epic DLC. Like DLC that costs twenty bucks, and you get an extra city. Or a different one. I would pay pretty good bucks to play in cities down the coast leading to New Marais.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 18, 2011)

Japanese Infamous 2 boxart


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 18, 2011)

That reminds me, I found Kessler(infamous 1) harder to kill than The beast..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 18, 2011)

I love redirect rocket, but it's just not worth the effort. 

I'm starting my evil playthrough this weekend, and I just need one thing clarified, we're able to use our powers from our first (good karma in my case) playthrough in our second one right? Or is it only accessible on our third playthrough? I was reading up on this topic at the Gfaqs board but there were different answers..


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 18, 2011)

fucking FINALLY
just got a text, store finally has it in their stock again
people fucking bought the game like crazy
IF ONLY I WAS THERE FIVE MINUTES EARLIER I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT THE DAY IT WAS RELEASED

but now
finally
in 3 hours i'm going to play the living piss out of this game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 18, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I love redirect rocket, but it's just not worth the effort.
> 
> I'm starting my evil playthrough this weekend, and I just need one thing clarified, we're able to use our powers from our first (good karma in my case) playthrough in our second one right? Or is it only accessible on our third playthrough? I was reading up on this topic at the Gfaqs board but there were different answers..



I'm on my 2nd playthrough(evil) and I don't have the good powers..So I'm guessing it's on your third playthrough that you get access to both..

shame since I actually prefer the good powers.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn. People were saying you get access to it along with 15000 exp. Got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I just checked on an infamous 2 guide. Here's what it says:



> # Completion bonuses
> 
> *Successfully complete the game twice*, once taking the Hero path and the other time the Infamous path. After the credits end, a message will appear saying you have completed both paths in Infamous 2 and have unlocked access to the opposite Karma powers of your current Cole along with the powers of the character you did not transfer with. You will also get 15,000 XP.



So it's defo on your 3rd playthrough that you get both paths' powers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

fuck it going to buy it tonight.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Just tried to create a mission.

I'm almost done,but it is so damn time consuming and hard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

sooon but still 98 dollars for the game


fuck euro.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Yeah, I just checked on an infamous 2 guide. Here's what it says:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's defo on your 3rd playthrough that you get both paths' powers.



that pretty nice 

would this include both nix an kuos powers as well?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

I imagine that's what they mean by "both paths" as the good path is Kuo and the bad one Nix.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> that pretty nice
> 
> would this include both nix an kuos powers as well?


Yep,feels odd having blue colored tripwire rockets.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

They should make some electricity colors be DLC. Like gold, platinum, blood-black, purple, green. that's be really cool.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 18, 2011)

I just got into floodtown. how do you beat that one ice boss to get the other blast core


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

the Crusher? he's a pain in the ass 

Oh my.. that guys voice. Wow is that annoying.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2011)

I got the awesome dynamic theme as my wallpaper.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXGJKGSmi3s&feature=player_embedded[/url][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> the Crusher? he's a pain in the ass
> 
> Oh my.. that guys voice. Wow is that annoying.


As long as I have buildings around with a couple of precision shots,I'm all set to fight Crushers .

Or if I feel lazy,I use Ionic Storm .


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

The World said:


> I got the awesome dynamic theme as my wallpaper.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXGJKGSmi3s&feature=player_embedded[/url][/YOUTUBE]


Oh yeah man,Best theme on PS3 I've ever seen.

Yeah,Crusher is a major pain. I use Ionic Storm or Rockets to beat him.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 18, 2011)

when do you get the rocket power?


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Forgot but its seriously overpowered


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> when do you get the rocket power?


Somewhere in the beginning of Flood Town.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

playing the game now.


game is epic as hell. but is it me or is it harder than infamous 1?


also god I hate ravagers. lightning doesn't do shit so I spam grenades all the time.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

I just saved over my good file . I have to start over on it again.

Good thing I still have Evil though, I got a lot of stuff on it.

I demand a damn patch to tell the difference.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Just keep a mental note of the chapters  Thats what i do


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> Just keep a mental note of the chapters  Thats what i do


I completed the game on Evil and Good, so it says Aftermath  on both files .


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Well the dates are also important


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 18, 2011)

im playing simultaneously and its difficult remembering which file is which


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

That could be a problem

Ok make three files the second one being the one which splits the evil and good playthroughs


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> game is epic as hell. but is it me or is it harder than infamous 1?



It is harder overall. But The Beast is easier to kill than Kessler was.



Tsukiyo said:


> I just got into floodtown. how do you beat that one ice boss to get the other blast core




Rockets. Loads of Rockets.

And I don't have any probs with the saves(files) as I know which one is good and which one is evil by the dates and hours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

and I don't know why but this game sometimes gets so fucking glitchy. 

one of the first good side missions where you go save those cops from the militia. I kill them and then go and try to save them.

I try to jam the amp in the truck. press R1. cole freaks out and drops the amp and after some seconds it spawns in his hand and nothing happens.

had to go kill myself so I could redo it.

or cole randomly dropping in the ground knee high while fighting.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It is harder overall. But The Beast is easier to kill than Kessler was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't unlocked rockets yet


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2011)

There are some weird glitches. I for one had a hell of a time on the very last mission, with the camera.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> I haven't unlocked rockets yet


You mean Crusher right?

My advice is you precision him, or if you think you can't beat him, run like a bitch.

I did exactly that once I found out I couldn't melee him,or grenade his ass.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> playing the game now.
> 
> 
> game is epic as hell. but is it me or is it harder than infamous 1?
> ...



I personally found it easier. Cluster grenades or freeze rockets make those things die quick. I finished game the other day. It was a lot of fun but the ending was an asspull if I ever saw one.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2011)

Well played through good and evil and this game is GOTY for me. No other potential game, which will be released, can top this so far. Maybe one will be WAAAAY better than expected


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2011)

Skyrim? O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

No besthia game will ever be my GOTY. However, still got Dark Souls, Batman, and of course the mighty Uncharted 2. Top it off with a little Assassin Creed: Revelation and I have some contenders. Overall though this game is definitely my favorite game this year, Dead Space 2 right behind it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2011)

Infamous 2 is spectacular, have only completed it with the evil ending, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing Zeke was painful shit really really hurt to do that


. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny because I really wanted to kill him in part 1 especially when he betrayed Cole but in this I loved him and his was the loyal friend/sidekick through and through.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2011)

I just finished playing the first one and completed the evil ending. Just waiting on gamefly to send me 2 now!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 19, 2011)

after like, 14 hours of intense gaming and completely ignoring the fact that this planet has other people on it

i can safely say that i will never regret spending money on this game
also, fuck yeah the kessler skin looks fucking awesome

finished it on good, halfway trough evil (cuz i collected some blast shards and did the mini missions on evil  takes a long time but they're not as repetitive as the ones in infamous 1 thank fucking god)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Infamous 2 is spectacular, have only completed it with the evil ending,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


That's what made the evil ending sadder than the hero ending to me :9.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That's what made the evil ending sadder than the hero ending to me :9.



I know I have just youtube the good ending and the evil ending was sadder for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Evil was sadder, good made more sense for the overall story for me, know what I mean? overall both endings are GREAT. Which surprises me cause that like...never happens


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Evil was sadder, good made more sense for the overall story for me, know what I mean? overall both endings are GREAT. Which surprises me cause that like...never happens



Yes both endings were awesome but I lol at people saying shit like "cant wait for Infamous 3", 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean with both endings there is no way Cole can come back. The implications of Lightning bringing him back just seems ridiculous considering his dead. And in the evil ending his just to powerful now, although it would be a trip playing as an all powerful destroyer.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 20, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes both endings were awesome but I lol at people saying shit like "cant wait for Infamous 3",
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The lightning bringing him back isn't so ridiculous remember this is a Super Hero story and Hero's get brought back all the time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes both endings were awesome but I lol at people saying shit like "cant wait for Infamous 3",
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Possibilities were left open for a possible 3rd game..That lightning in the form of a '_?_' wouldn't be there otherwise.

Besides, I found this article:



> PS3-exclusive developer Sucker Punch will only create inFamous 3 if it can come up with "good ideas".
> 
> That's according to Sucker Punch co-founder Brian Fleming, who revealed to VideoGamer.com at E310 that he doesn't know whether a third game is on the cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

If they do go with Infamous 3, I hope it's a new main character.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree. 

_Zeke_.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2011)

I really wish I had my black lightning from the first game. That lightning .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 20, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> playing the game now.
> 
> 
> game is epic as hell. but is it me or is it harder than infamous 1?
> ...



i find it easier, went through this game much quicker than the first InFamous. 
Not done yet, but i think im close


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> If they do go with Infamous 3, I hope it's a new main character.



In one of the missions with Nix...Cole mentions having a younger brother..

Then again, if he had the conduit gene and the good ending is used as canon..he most likely died when the RFI was used..

If he has the conduit gene and the evil ending is used as canon..he might be the one we play as on infamous 3..to bring down Cole who is now 'the beast'..


----------



## Butcher (Jun 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> In one of the missions with Nix...Cole mentions having a younger brother..
> 
> Then again, if he had the conduit gene and the good ending is used as canon..he most likely died when the RFI was used..
> 
> *If he has the conduit gene and the evil ending is used as canon..he might be the one we play as on infamous 3..to bring down Cole who is now 'the beast'..*


Already sounds like Prototype 2.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice game , finished it with good karma. dat  kuo 



Butcher said:


> Already sounds like Prototype 2.



Well Mercer hasn't become the beast like creature, he just was infecting/killing with reckless abandon which pissed off the wrong dude


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Already sounds like Prototype 2.



Minus the fact that prototype is bad, yeah.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 22, 2011)

finally beat both endings..... Game gave me a fucking orgasm. that is all.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 22, 2011)

ps FUCK GAMESPOT shittiest review I've read in years.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2011)

If the evil ending is used as canon and Infamous 3 were to be done..

..god, it would be so awesome..The possibilities..Cole was awakening several conduits..Imagine fighting against different elemental conduits..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

played some more. 

need one more blast core.


god zeke you are fucking awesome

NUKE THAT BITCH.

I still don't know who I hate most.

the ice soldiers or the militia.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2011)

Zeke was easily one of the highlights in this game. What a bro.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

also I love how the soldiers always get shocked by his awesome.

you walk,run,climb around.

deadly accuracy and lots FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU 

zeke comes to save you

slow shuffling shootin fatass.

EVERY BULLET MISSES

also you shock them. fly them around, throw cars around.

takes abit of time to kill them.

zeke?

one or two bullets and they are down.

zeke > cole

ZEKE FOR MAIN CHARACTER IN INFAMOUS 3


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> played some more.
> 
> need one more blast core.
> 
> ...


Ice soldiers don't even flinch when you get them with a melee attack when their starting to launch away from you.

Oh yeah, does their Ice Launch seem higher than Cole's?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

it is significantly higher and pushes them farther than Cole's yes.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are about to die, nothing beats Ice launch + thrusters to get out of the area


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> If you are about to die, nothing beats Ice launch + thrusters to get out of the area


I'd still go with the Tether, that is the reason why I don't got Ice Launch.

Though I would really like that shield.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2011)

I can never apply the Tether with normal combat :S Its just for when i feeling lazy and climbing isnt on my agenda


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I can never apply the Tether with normal combat :S Its just for when i feeling lazy and climbing isnt on my agenda


I'll admit it is hard aiming in combat.

Though I'm pretty fast at locking on to the top of a building.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 23, 2011)

i barely use the teather, ice launch ftw. nothing beats super jumping around the town


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I can never apply the Tether with normal combat :S Its just for when i feeling lazy and climbing isnt on my agenda



I usually use it to move around the battle field. Jump off the building where I just beat the crap out of the enemies there..then use thrusters,and aim for my selected area and Tether there to kill the other baddies.

It took a while for me to be able to use Tether in flight,I must admit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

just finished with the "good" ending


COOOOOOOLE


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> If you are about to die, nothing beats Ice launch + thrusters to get out of the area





Vault said:


> I can never apply the Tether with normal combat :S Its just for when i feeling lazy and climbing isnt on my agenda



I concur with these posts.

Ice launch+thrusters is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## DanE (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn it I haven't been able to rent this game yet.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 24, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i barely use the teather, ice launch ftw. nothing beats super jumping around the town



ice launch is much more useful to me than nix's firebird power.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 24, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> ice launch is much more useful to me than nix's firebird power.


The firebird power is too hard to aim IMO.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 24, 2011)

it just looks cooler lol 

but in terms of transport/power i dont find it very useful

maybe if you could control the direction you aimed it would be nice


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 25, 2011)

I barely used any of the new powers.


I only used the tether while running away from ZE BEAST cuz....you needed it.


I always used the first powers for some reason


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 7, 2011)

finished the game with the good ending

but at some point in the game it stopped giving me side missions so i could never fully take back all the territory in new marais...does anyone know if its just me missing my chance at particular side missions or what?


----------



## Butcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> finished the game with the good ending
> 
> but at some point in the game it stopped giving me side missions so i could never fully take back all the territory in new marais...does anyone know if its just me missing my chance at particular side missions or what?


You have to do those package missions that enemies drop.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> finished the game with the good ending
> 
> but at some point in the game it stopped giving me side missions so i could never fully take back all the territory in new marais...does anyone know if its just me missing my chance at particular side missions or what?



KILL the enemies. Don't DOWN them. KILL them. 

Some of them will drop pictures of packages you will have to find. Those count as 'side missions' and the territory where the packages are will be 'cleared'.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

So basically beat down enemies in the territory that you cant get and hope that one drops the package. 

I didn't know about the killing them part. I had one tiny little spec of new marais that I didn't have. meh il do it all in my evil playthrough


----------



## Oppip (Jul 9, 2011)

I have played Infamous, but not the sequel. A friend of mine owns Infamous and has played the 60 minute trial of Infamous 2. He said that the game was amazing so far and a worthy successor to the original. He plans on buying the game soon. I will also check the game out eventually.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So basically beat down enemies in the territory that you cant get and hope that one drops the package.
> 
> I didn't know about the killing them part. I had one tiny little spec of new marais that I didn't have. meh il do it all in my evil playthrough



Yeah        .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

I loved the first part of the game. but seriously I hated the flooded part.


WATER WATER EVERYWHERE.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the flooded part, though it was a nice add-on..

_if you haven't mastered traveling..you get fucked.._

^nice 

I just realized that I always try to go for the longest I can without touching ground..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

I tend to always try to travel by Dem power lines.

zooming everywhere.


only thing that I missed was some sort of defense buff.

no matter how many powers you get. you can still die as easy as in the beginning.

that is why I liked prototype so much.

you feel epic because you can take quite abit of damage before you die while in infamous its like "holy shit POWERS EVERYWHERE oh no a machine gun(ded)"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

Well..you do get the Ice shield..eventually..


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I actually enjoyed the flooded part, though it was a nice add-on..
> 
> _if you haven't mastered traveling..you get fucked.._
> 
> ...



i just hated flood town because those damn ice men piss me off. whenever you run up to try to kill one they always use that ice launch and run away. 

but i think its easier to travel when your good, because before you get the lighting tether, you can only rely on the ice launch to help make your ways up buildings your to lazy to climb 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Well..you do get the Ice shield..eventually..



i never used that thing


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2011)

You liked prototype? Holy shit opinion invalidated. 

I bought the hero edition of this today. Or basically re-bought the game. It was a good deal.

hero edition is normally 59.99. With my discount it was fifty. I bought it and opened everything up. got Cole's bag, the statue, the DLC and the comic. Sold the game back to Gamestop with our employee bonus 60% on trades. Made 32 bucks. 50-32= eighteen bucks for a nice bag, a small comic, some DLC for when I pick up the game cheaper at a later date, and a sweet statue. Yeup.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

Ice shield was fucking useless lol.

and shut up prototype was pretty fun. I had alot of fun with it just murdering EVERYTHING. + fuck climbing buildings RUN UP THEM AND FLY EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ice shield was fucking useless lol.
> 
> and shut up prototype was pretty fun. I had alot of fun with it just murdering EVERYTHING. + fuck climbing buildings RUN UP THEM AND FLY EVERYWHERE.


I personally enjoyed Prototype over the first infamous,but I like infamous 2 a hell of a lot more than Prototype.

infamous 1 had a better story than Prototype did,but I don't care much for story in a game. I thought the gameplay for Prototype was much more faster paced and funner than infamous 1.

Oh,yeah and the Lightning Tether is boss . Beats  Ice Launch any day.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 9, 2011)

i actually didnt care for the first infamous very much 
after beating the first island the second seemed like a repeat and i gave up because the second infamous was coming out, so i sold my first one and got the demo of the second.

since i liked the demo i bought the game, was totally worth it, MUCH better than the first game. especially the melee's which they made more useful (excluding the crap camera work during them) Also the towns had a more distinct look than the first game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

^Yeah,the first infamous was barely decent,but I love infamous 2 .


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Haven't played it yet.

Haven't played the first one either. But I hear good things.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 9, 2011)

Hero Edition's down to $59.99 at Gamestop.com. Damn, I never figured they'd still have some in stock by this time. I really want that I1 jumpsuit skin.


----------



## Penance (Jul 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I don't even think Cole's last name was ever mentioned in the first one....



It was....


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if Cole's brother would be important


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 10, 2011)

I love Infamous.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> I wonder if Cole's brother would be important



Yeah. I posted this a few weeks back:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> In one of the missions with Nix...Cole mentions having a younger brother..
> 
> Then again, if he had the conduit gene and the good ending is used as canon..he most likely died when the RFI was used..
> 
> If he has the conduit gene and the evil ending is used as canon..he might be the one we play as on infamous 3..to bring down Cole who is now 'the beast'..


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 10, 2011)

if they make infamous 3 I hope they keep the dual power thing. I really enjoyed having ice and fire powers along with my electric in this game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

I really didn't care for the fire powers..

Preferred the Ice ones..I just thought they more versatile..

the evil ending of Infamous 2 is a perfect set-up for another game..I mean, cole is out there awaking several other conduits and killings thousands of non-conduits in the process..someone has to stop him, but first we would have to go through his conduit henchmen..Imagine fighting several different elemental conduits..The boss fights would/could be amazing..the possibilities..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 10, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I really didn't care for the fire powers..
> 
> Preferred the Ice ones..I just thought they more versatile..
> 
> the evil ending of Infamous 2 is a perfect set-up for another game..I mean, cole is out there awaking several other conduits and killings thousands of non-conduits in the process..someone has to stop him, but first we would have to go through his conduit henchmen..Imagine fighting several different elemental conduits..The boss fights would/could be amazing..the possibilities..


 That sounds awesome!


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

Before I finished the evil ending I thought the ending would be you would become Kesler and go back into the past and give the powers to yourself and tell yourself to kill the beast, it would have explained why the game is title infamous.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2011)

So I am going through story mode a 3rd time on hard mode. 

I couldn't help but notice that the evil missions for the story are much harder than the hero missions. Like when you have to rescue Kuo.

Hero mission: You can attack that militia convoy and get the help of the police(which is easy compared to the evil mission) . Not to mention that the police is more effective in that mission than Nix

Evil mission: Power a bus that's on the move by charging it AND fighting off the enemies that are trying to stop it all at the same time.

Isn't being evil suppose to be well....easier?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

This shit go in!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So I am going through story mode a 3rd time on hard mode.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that the evil missions for the story are much harder than the hero missions. Like when you have to rescue Kuo.
> 
> ...


Well evil is considered easier cause you can spam grenades and such.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2011)

> Sucker Punch are now a member team Sony, or put simply, Sony has bought the inFamous developer. This means all future titles from the studio will be PlayStation exclusive. This is a good move for Sony, especially after seeing Insomniac go multiplatform, although according to Sucker Punch’s Brian Fleming, they only ever saw one company of whom they’d have serious discussions with over a buy-out saying,
> 
> “It’s just been such a productive and enjoyable relationship for us that I think that in all of our discussions the only group we really seriously entertained doing this kind of a transaction with was Sony.”
> 
> ...



                          .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Beat game as Evil Cole. Apart from a few missions... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(mainly the last one where you team up with The Beast and Zeke's last stand)


 I have to say Good Cole was much more enjoyable. Ending was more satisfying and the game itself is more challenging. 

And this brings me to another (sort of random) point..... *Nix is HIDEOUS. *

They really did her wrong giving her that awful, jungle baby design. She never once came off as sexy.... on the contrary, it looks like if you licked her she would taste of salty lemons and rotten fish.

Her personality didn't do it for me either. They tried to make Nix, like, all wild and sexy but she just comes off as crazy and creepy. I can't imagine anyone who would realistically choose her over Kuo. 

But really, Sucker Punch has never been good at designing attractive females. Just look at Trish.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with most of what you posted. I also preferred Good karma play through..Though I prefer the evil ending.

Nix is the only thing I can honestly say I didn't like about the game. Annoying awful character.

on a plus note, John looked boss:


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 2, 2011)

Just finished the good Karma ending and have to say Infamous 2 is one of the best games i have played in ages


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 2, 2011)

One of the best games i ever played. It's rare for me to play 3-4 hours a day, but damn this shit was addicting.

 On a sidenote, a major WTF moment for me was when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuo attacked me in the "good" ending....since she always praised me whenever i did good sidemissions


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> if they make infamous 3 I hope they keep the dual power thing. I really enjoyed having ice and fire powers along with my electric in this game


I like it too, but I definitely enjoyed the good powers more (especially bolt-stream and ice-jump). Though the ionic drain came through when I was in a pinch in evil karma, it definitely helped for getting that powered-down area trophy.
-------------

*When (or if) Infamous 3 comes out, what changes or improvements would you like to see?*

I'd like to have a few chargeable powers, like hold a button down and release for a greater power effect.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 10, 2011)

excellent game,   I really didnt think they could top the ending from the original but they did on both paths.  

Everything about the game was an inprovement over the last one. I would have to say this is the best sand box game ever for me. (and I play alot of sandbox games)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 3, 2011)

DLC for inFAMOUS 2 will be featuring....vampires?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone getting a Undead Nightmare vibe here ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 3, 2011)

Come on, I thought this would be big news .


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 4, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> DLC for inFAMOUS 2 will be featuring....vampires?


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 4, 2011)

Festival of Blood Cinematic, Zeke's the one narrating it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1CQC2rlX50&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 5, 2011)

This DLC looks very interesting, it's got my attention. Just need more details on it.

Will most likely get it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

I need to get the full game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 5, 2011)

^What are you waiting for?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

My review of Festival of Blood! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGZ3nAYEvB0&lc=Lq5b-VxADOtaDQkN9U-AGifoCXf9_PE7KWMZ6qCqm5c&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------

